#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Пустота или пустотность?

## Спокойный

Вот сейчас снова наткнулся в одном из тредов на слово Пустота. И снова с заглавной буквы. И снова резануло оно мне глаз. Так всё-таки, господа, корректно ли переводить слово шуньята словом ПУСТОТА? Или следовало бы-таки употреблять имеющее, на мой взгляд, куда больше смысла слово пустотность?
Некая standalone Пустота. Сама по себе. Которая, дескать, природа, мать наша.
Или же пустотность, как свойство всех явлений?

----------


## Айвар

А что ходить далеко
у русских что пустота что вздор едино
всяк поймет что речь вести не стоит
другое дело шуньята то санскрит
шуньятушка шуньята шунья
как бархат как кисет
другого слова нет
ну разве что на о
мО-лО-кО
молочный океан 
пахтанье дум
мечтанье юношей и дев
а вот еще на О
вызОв
что по санскриту А
по-нашему то О
тачто примерив о как а
получим пустата
тата тата тата
загдоздка лля ума

----------


## Спокойный

Мда.  :Smilie:  Вот что бывает от чтения неточно сформулированных переводов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

А какая разница? Ни слово "пустота" ни слово "пустотность" не отражают точное буддийское значение. Есть масса параллельных текстов, по которым отдаленно можно получить приблизительное представление об этом значении.  Буддийская Пустота не имеет даже такого признака, как "пустотность".
Панять умом эта нэвазыможно.

----------


## Спокойный

Разница в том, что люди употребляют слово Пустота, сами не отдавая себе отчёта, о чём именно они говорят.

----------


## Ersh

Люди слово "пустотность" будут употреблять, сами не отдавая себе отчёта, о чём именно они говорят.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Люди слово "пустотность" будут употреблять, сами не отдавая себе отчёта, о чём именно они говорят.*


Не согласен. Потому что и то, и другое слово имеют в русском языке смысл. Независимо от буддизма.  :Smilie:  Так вот, имхо, смысл слова пустотность куда ближе к сути, нежели слова Пустота.
Я могу быть неправ, поэтому и спрашиваю не только тебя.  :Big Grin:  
Намёк понял?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

К какой сути? Я что-то намеки плохо понимаю после трех часов китайского кряду...

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *К какой сути? Я что-то намеки плохо понимаю после трех часов китайского кряду...*


О, ну, значит, для тебя эта тема тоже актуальна.

----------


## Lara

:Smilie:

----------


## KELVIN

> корректно ли переводить слово шуньята словом ПУСТОТА?


Согласен проголововать, за перевод слова Шуньявада словом пустотность.  :Smilie:  Шуньята (пустота) и концепция Шуньявада -ссылка (ярлычёк) на Шуньяту -  идилия, имхо  :Wink:

----------


## Asanga

А я проголосовал за пустоту, т.к. это то что пытаются открыть или познать.

Открыть некое, что заканчивается на -ость, это выглядит странно.
Например:
Какова глубина реки?,
Получаем:
Какова ее глубинность? :-))

И это уже как-то точно не по русски.

А что до соответствия терминов, не вижу большой проблемы.
По крайней мере от Андрея Терентьева слово пустота, слышал неоднократно, а вот слово пустотность - не припомню.

----------


## Neroli

Для меня пустотность вообще непонятное слово. Кто-нибудь может дать опеределение? Толковый словарь в недоумении.  :Smilie: 

Однажды я столкнулась с определением "пусто от самобытия". После чего решила, что шуньята обозначает именно это.  Я права?

----------


## Lala

Спокойный:
Что Вас так раздражает? Постоянно. 
Может быть кто-то и не понимает о чём говорит, но лично от себя:
если я пишу пустота (с маленькой буквы), то это отсутствие, например, молока в стакане (пустой стакан),
а если я пишу Пустота, то это именно буддийский термин, хотя и сбивающий многих новичков с толку.
Да, перевод не точный, может быть некорректный. Ну, нет в русском языке корректного термина. Иногда я для ясности говорю: свобода от самобытия, отсутствие самобытия. Но если один раз хотя бы концептуально понять, что имеется ввиду, то в последующем пояснения уже не нужны.

----------


## Asanga

> Однажды я столкнулась с определением "пусто от самобытия". После чего решила, что шуньята обозначает именно это. Я права?


На сколько я знаю, так и есть.
Пусто не просто само по себе, а от какого-то признака, в данном случае - самобытия или самостоятельного, самосущего независимого существования.

----------


## Вао

Во имя примерения всех буддистов предлагаю придти к компромисному решению и переводить Шуньяту как пустотная Пустота. :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Однажды я столкнулась с определением "пусто от самобытия". После чего решила, что шуньята обозначает именно это. Я права?


С точки зрения русского языка это тоже ещё та фраза.  :Smilie: 
Ну да ладно.  :Smilie:  А подразумевают, действительно, это. Но далеко уже не всегда, учитывая обретение этим термином самостоятельного существования в русском языке.




> А я проголосовал за пустоту, т.к. это то что пытаются открыть или познать.
> 
> Открыть некое, что заканчивается на -ость, это выглядит странно.
> Например:
> Какова глубина реки?,
> Получаем:
> Какова ее глубинность? :-))
> 
> И это уже как-то точно не по русски.


Существует ли некая Шунья? 
Не как слово, обозначающее *признак* "дхарм", т.е. их качество, свойство, т.е. их *пустотность*. А как нечто с заглавной буквы, существующее само по себе? Что открывать-то? Пустоту? Или пустотность дхарм? Я понимаю, что само-то слово "пустота" в санскрите есть, и оно и есть слово "шунья", но о ПУСТОТЕ ли речь в буддийском контексте, а? Или всё-таки о пустотности дхарм?

-Что внутри ящика? 
-Он пуст.

- Что внутри ящика?
- Там Пустота.
- Ооо! Колоссаль!

Юморю слегка, но разница, всё же, видна, я думаю. И в этом примере речь о ящике, пусто у которого внутри, как в контейнере. А в буддийском случае речь вообще о пустотности *самого* ящика, независимо, есть у него что-нибудь, или нет внутри, как в контейнере.

Так вот и в десятый раз задаю вопрос.  :Smilie:  Буддийская ПУСТОТА *отдельна* от тех явлений, чьим сущностным признаком она является? Русское слово «Пустота», да ещё с заглавной буквы, подразумевает, по форме своей, именно это. 

Ждём ещё ответов.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Lala_ 
> *Спокойный:
> Что Вас так раздражает? Постоянно. *


 :Smilie: 



> *
> Может быть кто-то и не понимает о чём говорит, но лично от себя:
> если я пишу пустота (с маленькой буквы), то это отсутствие, например, молока в стакане (пустой стакан),
> а если я пишу Пустота, то это именно буддийский термин, хотя и сбивающий многих новичков с толку.*


Расскажите, в каких случаях Вы пишете слово Пустота само по себе, отдельно от явления, чьим признаком оно является? И почему Вы пишете это слово с заглавной буквы? Мне интересен контекст употребления этого слова в русском языке, ответьте, если не сложно.

----------


## Asanga

Уважаемый Спокойный, 

Смириться с тем, что пустотность дхарм  и есть пустота вы не можете?

Все гораздо проще, пустотность дхарм - это 2 слова, а пустота всего лишь одно.
Говорить проще.

-Что внутри ящика?
-Он пуст.

- Что внутри ящика?
- Там Пустота.


Может вы хотите предложить 
- Он пустотностен?

Тоже, конечно не плохо.

----------


## Ersh

Илья, в русском языке, контекст которого тебя так итересует, существительное никак не может обозначать признак. Я думаю, этимология и семантика русского языка не является топиком на форуме. Если хочешь обсудить значение буддийского термина "Пустота" - пожалуйста.

----------


## Мих

Русское значение слова "пустота" подразумевает некое ПРОСТРАНСТВО, и отсутствие материального в нём. Либо просто небытие чего-либо. Естественно к шуньяте это значение  неприменимо.
Далее - в русском языке есть выражения "духовная пустота", "опустошенность", "пустой человек", "пустышка", "прожил пустую жизнь" и т.п. 
Поэтому нужно быть очень "умным другом буддизма", чтоб привязать эти значения к Дхамме.  :Mad:  

В тераваде "суньята" синоним слова "анатта", 
слово "сунья" как термин не употребляется.

"Сунья" - это отсутствие значений (ноль),
"та" - "ость", "асть", "ный", "ное".

Например "незначимость" - близко и к фактическому "буддийскому" смыслу, и терминологически в санскрите, и в русском не "раздражает".

----------


## Мих

Ёрш, извини - не видел твоего сообщения:
//этимология и семантика русского языка не является топиком на форуме//

А правильное понимание терминов?

----------


## До

Если уж говорить на чиста санскрите, то там вообще нет слов "шунья" и "шуньята".

----------


## Ersh

\\\А правильное понимание терминов?\\\

Если ты говоришь о терминах, то надо уточнять дисциплину, в контексте которой ты эти термины рассматриваешь, а не переводить в другую плоскость.
Так, "пустота" в буддизме - это одно, а в спелеологии - другое.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Илья, в русском языке, контекст которого тебя так итересует, существительное никак не может обозначать признак.*


Об этом и говорю.



> *
>  Я думаю, этимология и семантика русского языка не является топиком на форуме. Если хочешь обсудить значение буддийского термина "Пустота" - пожалуйста.*


Я тебя слушаю.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Asanga_ 
> *Уважаемый Спокойный, 
> Смириться с тем, что пустотность дхарм  и есть пустота вы не можете?*


Asanga, это совершенно разные слова. Зачем же создавать путаницу? 



> Может вы хотите предложить 
> - Он пустотностен?
> 
> Тоже, конечно не плохо. [/B]


Да я вообще не настаиваю на склонениях слова Пустота, и так ему, бедному, досталось. Можно говорить так, как Lala говорила. Лишён самобытия, самосущности и т.п.
Но. Термин Пустота существует. И именно о нём сейчас речь. Имеет ли он *вообще* основания для существования именно в таком виде?

----------


## Neroli

Oк! Термин Пустота крайне неудачен. Пусть будет "лишен самобытия". 

Спокойный, теперь Вам хорошо?  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

А я согласна со Спокойным, пустота действительно понимается как предмет, хотя в буддизме это не предмет, а свойство явлений .

----------


## Asanga

> пустота действительно понимается как предмет


Не понимается она так.
Красота,
ЧИСТОТА, - может этот термин Вам тоже не нравится?
долгота,
широта,
Это все предметы по Вашему?




> Asanga, это совершенно разные слова. Зачем же создавать путаницу?


А часто в обычной жизни вы употребляете слово пустота в мирском значении?
Сами приводили примеры, и Вас от них перекашивало, вроде как.
Так и в чем тогда будет путаница?

----------


## Neroli

А еще у некотрых людей Просветление ассоцируется с рентгеном. Что делать будем?   :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Asanga_ 
> [B] 
> Не понимается она так.
> Красота,
> ЧИСТОТА, - может этот термин Вам тоже не нравится?
> долгота,
> широта,
> Это все предметы по Вашему?


Конечно не нравится. Гораздо лучше звучит красотность, чистотность, долготность и широтность  :Smilie: 
Тогда почему когда говорят о пустоте так и норовят заявить, что это значит что ничего нет, загляную в явление, а там ПУСТОТА!? 
Или найти её как предмет?

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Neroli_ 
> *А еще у некотрых людей Просветление ассоцируется с рентгеном. Что делать будем?  *


Резать к чертовой матери, не дожидаясь перитонитов (с)

----------


## Lala

Спокойный:
 :Smilie: 

Ладно, в целях неувеличения энтропии во вселенной, я впредь буду писать слово "пустота" с маленькой буквы. Смысл будет ясен из контекста. А спорить, ей-ей, просто лень. Получается опять болтология.
Могу даже принять новую моду и писать всё с маленькой буквы.   :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда почему когда говорят о пустоте так и норовят заявить, что это значит что ничего нет, загляную в явление, а там ПУСТОТА!?


Дело не в термине, а в заявляющих. Неизвестно еще что они заявят о Пустотности.

----------


## Спокойный

Продолжаем разговор.  :Smilie: 

Давайте поглядим на примере Сутры Сердца.
Перевод Е. Торчинова.

\\Бодхисаттва Авалокитешвара во время осуществления глубокой праджня-парамиты ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты.\\

Пусты – значит hollow, empty. Т.е. содержат внутри себя пустоты. Сдаётся мне, что ЕАТ попался на буквальность термина в данном переводе. Или использовал это слово ради стилистической благовидности. Хотя куда более верным было бы написать «бессущностны», безопорны или что-нибудь в этом роде.

\\Шарипутра! Чувственно воспринимаемое не отлично от пустоты. Пустота не отлична от чувственно воспринимаемого. \\

Вот это меня больше всего сейчас интересует. Точно ли в оригинале стоит и подразумевается существительное? Как совершенно справедливо сказал Мих – пустота в русском языке подразумевает пространство. И, как совершенно справедливо заметил Ёрш – существительное в русском языке только с очень большим натягом может обозначать признак.

Сейчас сделал поиск в гугле на оригинал, но пока что нашёл перевод на английский.
http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/heartstr.htm
Что мы там видим?

"Oh, Sariputra, Form Does not Differ From the Void,
And the Void Does Not Differ From Form.
Form is Void and Void is Form;
The Same is True For Feelings,
Perceptions, Volitions and Consciousness."

"Sariputra, the Characteristics of the 
Voidness of All Dharmas
Are Non-Arising, Non-Ceasing, Non-Defiled,
Non-Pure, Non-Increasing, Non-Decreasing."

"Therefore, in the Void There Are No Forms, 
No Feelings, Perceptions, Volitions or Consciousness."

А видим мы употребление и слова void, и слова voidness.
Voidness - это то значение, которое я пытался выразить в русскоязычном слове «пустотность». 

Опять же, другой англоязычный вариант звучит как “emptiness”. Что на русский можно перевести и как «пустота», и как «пустотность». 

Предыдущий перевод, на мой взгляд, очень далёк от совершенства.
Спускаемся дальше по списку найденного в гугле, и попадаем на страницу школы Дзен Кван-Ум.  :Smilie: 

http://www.kwanumzen.com/practice/ch...raenglish.html

А вот тут уже гораздо интереснее.
Вот в этом переводе форма emptiness употребляется, имхо, как раз более точно.

Avalokitesvara Bodhisattva
when practicing deeply the Prajna Paramita
perceives that all five skandhas are empty
and is saved from all suffering and distress. 

Shariputra,
form does not differ from emptiness,
emptiness does not differ from form. 

That which is form is emptiness,
that which is emptiness form. 
(вот здесь что-то намудрили)

The same is true of feelings,
perceptions, impulses, consciousness. 

Shariputra,
all dharmas are marked with emptiness;
they do not appear or disappear,
are not tainted or pure,
do not increase or decrease.

Therefore, in emptiness no form, no feelings,
perceptions, impulses, consciousness.
(это явно калькированный перевод, судя по стилистике)

Далее по списку перевод с некого японского сайта, в котором, зато, есть параллельные версии и санскрита в транслитерации, и китайского, и японского, и английского.
http://www.sra.co.jp/people/aoki/Bud...dayaSutra.html

When the free seeing Bodhisattva practiced the Profound Perfection of Transcendent Wisdom, he saw through that the five aggregates were empty in their being, and overcame all sufferings.

Вариант empty in their being мне очень сейчас понравился.

И далее снова форма emptiness, и не как само-по-себе-существительное, а как качество, свойство объекта. Что переводить на русский язык просто словом Пустота – очень неправильно, топорно, имхо.

Sariputra, what is seen does not differ from what is empty, what is empty does not differ from what is seen. Form is emptiness, emptiness is form. It is the same for feeling, perception, intention and consciousness.

Sariputra, all things having the nature of emptiness have no beginning and no ending, they are not impure and not pure, and cannot be increased or decreased. Thus, in emptiness there is no form, no feeling, no perception, no intention, no consciousness. There is no eye, no ear, no nose, no tongue, no body, no mind. Therefore, no sight, no sound, no odor, no taste, no object, no knowledge. There is nothing from visual world to conscious world.

А вот что меня смущает, так это "*in* the emptiness".
Причём во всех переводах.
Вот здесь уже речь явно идёт о какой-то отдельной, самосущей Пустоте, и уже далее перечисляется то, что в ней отсутствует.
И как же это понимать, товарищи?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\ Сдаётся мне, что ЕАТ попался на буквальность термина в данном переводе. \\\
Торчинов переводил с китайского, а не с английского))) Там вообще может быть иная семантика.
Я тебе покажу, если хочешь китайский иероглиф, означающий Пустоту. Поверь, эта черная козявка никак не ассоциируется с пустотой.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Asanga_ 
> А часто в обычной жизни вы употребляете слово пустота в мирском значении?
> Сами приводили примеры, и Вас от них перекашивало, вроде как.
> Так и в чем тогда будет путаница?


Всё упирается вот во что.
Либо есть некая Пустота. Вообще без всякой связи с явлениями и объектами. Большая такая, всеобъемлющая Пустота. Существующая сама по себе. В которую надо "прорубиться".
Либо такой самосущей Пустоты нет, а речь идёт о пустотности явлений и вещей.
Так что путаница даже не лингвистическая, а несколько глубже...

----------


## ullu

А было бы хорошо спросить у русскоговорящих учителей.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *\\\ Сдаётся мне, что ЕАТ попался на буквальность термина в данном переводе. \\\
> Торчинов переводил с китайского, а не с английского))) Там вообще может быть иная семантика.*


Ни секунды в этом и не сомневался. Но была же причина, по которой он перевёл это понятие *существительным*.



> *
> Я тебе покажу, если хочешь китайский иероглиф, означающий Пустоту. Поверь, эта черная козявка никак не ассоциируется с пустотой.*


Ты мне лучше скажи, китайский вариант это оригинальный вариант Сутры Сердца, или, в свою очередь, переводной?

----------


## Asanga

> так что путаница даже не лингвистическая, а несколько глубже...


Красивый человек,
Красивая одежда,
Это все признаки, на основании которых мы используем существительное- красота.
Но не понимаем под ним предмет, по скольку термин возникает на основании количества явлений, которые мы обобщаем.
Так же и в этом случае, отсутствие самостоятельно существующих признаков, пустых 
Обобщается в нечто обобщающее - пустота.
Т.е. не смотря на то, что существительное обладает все же природой признака.

Другие примеры:
Если длительное время дискомфорт - ломота,
Не отделаться от сонливости - зевота,
Извиняюсь,  - рвота, 
Широта, поскольку их много, и это признак. То же про долготу.




> речь идёт о пустотности явлений и вещей


Вот о том и речь

Или я совсем не понимаю Вашей проблемы.........................

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Asanga_ 
> Или я совсем не понимаю Вашей проблемы......................... [/B]


Да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

///Ни секунды в этом и не сомневался. Но была же причина, по которой он перевёл это понятие существительным.///
Наверное потому, что в оригинале это было существительное.
///Ты мне лучше скажи, китайский вариант это оригинальный вариант Сутры Сердца, или, в свою очередь, переводной?///
А какой вариант ты сочтешь оригинальным?

----------


## До

_Спокойный: Сейчас сделал поиск в гугле на оригинал, но пока что нашёл перевод на английский.
http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/heartstr.htm
Что мы там видим?_

Какой оригинал? Я думаю оригинал на китайском вполне доступен в интернете, как и весь канон Тайсё. Знать бы только китайский язык.

_Спокойный: Shariputra, form does not differ from emptiness, emptiness does not differ from form._ 

Спокойный, а как там правильно перевести слово "form"? Т.е. rupa. Варианты: форма, материя, цветоформа. И почему оно пустотность или пусто или пустота? А может это не форма, а формность?  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Лёш, у тебя по теме будет что сказать? 



> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///Ни секунды в этом и не сомневался. Но была же причина, по которой он перевёл это понятие существительным.///
> Наверное потому, что в оригинале это было существительное.*


"Торчинов переводил с китайского, а не с английского))) Там вообще может быть иная семантика." - Твои слова?
И зачем мне твоё "наверное"?  :Smilie:  Ты по делу скажи, если знаешь.



> *
> ///Ты мне лучше скажи, китайский вариант это оригинальный вариант Сутры Сердца, или, в свою очередь, переводной?///
> А какой вариант ты сочтешь оригинальным?*


Первоначальный.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Спокойный: Сейчас сделал поиск в гугле на оригинал, но пока что нашёл перевод на английский.
> http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/heartstr.htm
> Что мы там видим?
> 
> Какой оригинал? Я думаю оригинал на китайском вполне доступен в интернете, как и весь канон Тайсё. Знать бы только китайский язык.*


А оригинал на китайском?
Я просто не в курсе.



> *
> Спокойный: Shariputra, form does not differ from emptiness, emptiness does not differ from form. 
> 
> Спокойный, а как там правильно перевести слово "form"? Т.е. rupa. Варианты: форма, материя, цветоформа. И почему оно пустотность или пусто или пустота? А может это не форма, а формность? *


Может.  :Smilie:  

Но не будем сужать тред до Сутры Сердца. Вопрос-то шире. Про термин Пустота, как таковой.

----------


## Ersh

///Лёш, у тебя по теме будет что сказать? ///
?????? Я только по теме. Мы ж терминологию обсуждаем?

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///Лёш, у тебя по теме будет что сказать? ///
> ?????? Я только по теме. Мы ж терминологию обсуждаем?*


Мы обсуждаем адекватность термина Пустота.
Вот ты и скажи своё мнение по этому вопросу.
Пока что я его не услышал.

----------


## До

_Спокойный: А оригинал на китайском?_

Цитирую: "Перевод с китайского варианта Сюань-цзана, выполненный Е.А.Торчиновым"

_Спокойный: Но не будем сужать тред до Сутры Сердца. Вопрос-то шире. Про термин Пустота, как таковой._

Терминкактаковой как терминкактоковой.
Ты привиди на примере Сутры Сердца переводы с пустотой и пустотностью, чтоб они по смыслу различались.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Спокойный: А оригинал на китайском?
> 
> Цитирую: "Перевод с китайского варианта Сюань-цзана, выполненный Е.А.Торчиновым"*


"Китайский вариант Сюань-цзана" может означать, что Сюань-цзан это переводчик Сутры Сердца на китайский. Или же, что Сюань-цзан это автор. Или что издатель. Я не в курсе.  :Smilie:  А ты знаешь?



> *
> Спокойный: Но не будем сужать тред до Сутры Сердца. Вопрос-то шире. Про термин Пустота, как таковой.
> 
> Терминкактаковой как терминкактоковой.
> Ты привиди на примере Сутры Сердца переводы с пустотой и пустотностью, чтоб они по смыслу различались.*


В русском языке сложно, но можно извернуться так, чтобы передать смысл и вовсе даже без слова "пустота" и его вариантов. Но чтобы это делать, либо не делать - нужно знать оригинальное понимание и значение. 

Свои предположения о том, что, возможно, существует искажённая интерпретация сути, я высказал. Местные же буддисты по большей части молчат.

----------


## Ersh

///Мы обсуждаем адекватность термина Пустота.///

Чему адекватность? Санскритскому слову Шуньята?
В чем критерии адекватности? В совпадении смысла? Но ведь смысл термина не адекватен общепринятому пониманию слова.
Я согласен, что слепое следованию традиционному русскому значению слова "пустота", может дезориентировать человека. Но и "пустотность" ничем не точнее.
Только понимание контекста, в котором этот термин употребляется в буддизме поможет проникнуть в суть Пустоты.
Поэтому-то и важно изучать традиционные тексты, чтобы не блукать по лингвистике вПустую.

----------


## Galina

Вот ещё один перевод  Сутры Сердца гелонгов Тензина Гонпо и Тензина Чойзина http://www.oceanofwisdom.org/index.p...lang=rus&id=12

----------


## До

_Спокойный: "Китайский вариант Сюань-цзана" может означать, что Сюань-цзан это переводчик Сутры Сердца на китайский. Или же, что Сюань-цзан это автор. Или что издатель. Я не в курсе.  А ты знаешь?_

Узнал для тебя. _"The sutras Xuan Zang brought back from India were written not in Chinese, but in Indian languages such as Sanskrit and Pali. Therefore, after returning to China, Xuan Zang spent twenty years translating seventy-six series and 1347 volumes of sutras from Indian languages into Chinese. One of the Sutras he translated is called the Heart Sutra."_

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *///Мы обсуждаем адекватность термина Пустота.///
> 
> Чему адекватность? Санскритскому слову Шуньята?*


Изначальному смыслу этого слова. К примеру, хотя бы, и для того, кто Сутру Сердца написал.



> *
> В чем критерии адекватности? В совпадении смысла?*


Да.



> *
> Но ведь смысл термина не адекватен общепринятому пониманию слова.*


Что же в этом хорошего?



> *
> Я согласен, что слепое следованию традиционному русскому значению слова "пустота", может дезориентировать человека.*


Наконец-то.



> *
> Но и "пустотность" ничем не точнее.*


Мне термин "пустотность" тоже не шибко нравится, но он процентов 50 снимает от потенциально искажённого употребления, по сравнению с "Пустотой". А что "Пустота" звучит лучше и солиднее выглядит - это, кстати, минус. Идёт привязка к слову, а не к его смыслу.



> *
> Только понимание контекста, в котором этот термин употребляется в буддизме поможет проникнуть в суть Пустоты.*


О чём и спрашиваю.  :Smilie: 



> *
> Поэтому-то и важно изучать традиционные тексты, чтобы не блукать по лингвистике вПустую.*


Что важно - это понятно. Кто с этим спорит?

----------


## Спокойный

До1, спасибо.  :Smilie:  Значит, есть оригинал на санскрите, или на пали.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Galina_ 
> *Вот ещё один перевод  Сутры Сердца гелонгов Тензина Гонпо и Тензина Чойзина http://www.oceanofwisdom.org/index.p...lang=rus&id=12*


О!!! Это лучший из всех переводов на данный момент, из тех, что я видел.

----------


## До

Спокойный, переведи это правильно на русский - "Пустота есть форма. Форма есть пустота. Форма не отлична от пустоты, пустота не отлична от формы. А так же и другие скандхи."

Привиди примеры других как тебе кажется не адекватных употреблений слова пустота. Переведи их адекватно на русский.

----------


## Galina

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> О!!! Это лучший из всех переводов на данный момент, из тех, что я видел.*


В данном переводе приведены два термина Пустота и пустотность. А в других переводах, которые мне доводилось читать, этого нет.

... "Форма - пустота, пустотность - форма. Пустотность не отлична от формы, а форма не отлична от пустотности. Также пусты и чувство, и понятие, и слагатель, и сознание.

        Шарипутра, таким образом, все дхармы пусты - не имеют характеристик, не рождены, не прекращаемы, не загрязнены, [не] очищены, не убывают и не наполняются.

        Шарипутра, поэтому в пустотности нет формы, нет чувства, нет понятия, нет слагателей, нет сознания; нет глаза, нет уха, нет носа, нет языка, нет тела, нет ума; нет [видимой] формы, нет звука, нет запаха, нет вкуса, нет осязаемого, нет дхарм; нет с элемента глаза до элемента ума, и нет также до элемента сознания ума. Нет неведения, нет завершения неведения и далее, до [того, что] нет также старости-смерти и нет завершения старости-смерти." ...

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от До1_ 
> *Спокойный, переведи это правильно на русский - "Пустота есть форма. Форма есть пустота. Форма не отлична от пустоты, пустота не отлична от формы. А так же и другие скандхи."
> 
> Привиди примеры других как тебе кажется не адекватных употреблений слова пустота. Переведи их адекватно на русский.*


Я не могу *перевести*, потому что не имею перед собой оригинала, а если бы и имел, то всё равно не смог бы, по причине назнания санскрита или пали.  :Smilie: 

А вообще сама по себе стилистика Сутры Сердца мне, местами, не нравится. Все эти "а есть б, б есть а" смысла не добавляют.
Но из сутры слов не выкинешь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

А это перевод Андрея Терентьева http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/...%20Будды

"Здесь, Шарипутра, форма – пустота, а пустота – форма. Пустота неотлична от формы, форма неотлична от пустоты; что форма – то пустота, что пустота – то форма. Точно так же эмоции, понятия, кармические образования, сознание (тиб.: все пусты). Здесь, Шарипутра, все дхармы отмечены пустотой (тиб.: все дхармы пусты, не имеют признаков), не рождены и не преходящи, не загрязнены и не очищены, не ущербны и не совершенны. Поэтому, Шарипутра, в пустоте нет формы, нет эмоций, нет понятий, нет кармических образований, нет сознания, нет глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела, ума, нет видимого, слышимого, обоняемого, вкушаемого, осязаемого, нет дхарм. Нет элементов, начиная от глаза (тиб.: до ума) и кончая сознанием ума. Нет неведения, нет пресечения неведения и далее, вплоть до того, что нет старости и смерти и нет пресечения старости и смерти."

----------


## Спокойный

Galina, и, тем не менее, как я думаю, уже можно сделать предварительный вывод, что речь идёт именно о том, что в русском языке передаётся словом "пустотность", а не "Пустота".

----------


## Спокойный

А Андрей Терентьев пусть потрудится объяснить, о какой пустоте речь.  :Smilie: 

Кстати, из его же перевода -  "Ведь пять скандх поистине видятся пустыми в их самобытии!".

Вот это неплохо.
Так видно, что речь о процессе видения скандх пустыми.

----------


## Айвар

Дело в том, что значение того или иного термина (безразлично какого) возникает на основе логически-грамматической законономерности, а чтобы перешагнуть ее и сделать неформальным, необходим опыт переживания, который как и любой опыт должен быть соотнесен с другими переживаниями. Рассуждая и далее о пустоте, вы должны честно спросить себя, а есть ли подобный опыт переживания у вас, и далее, буддист ли я, и если ответ будет положительным, то дальнейшее не вызовет у вас затруднений. Пустота от самобытия, пустота явлений - это основы буддийского воззрения.

----------


## Galina

А я бы задала этот вопрос гелонгам. По-моему, только в их переводе существуют оба термина. Можно попробовать задать им этот вопрос через их сайт.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Galina_ 
> *А я бы задала этот вопрос гелонгам. По-моему, только в их переводе существуют оба термина. Можно попробовать задать им этот вопрос через их сайт.*


К стыду своему, не знаю, кто такие "гелонги". Но раз Вы бы задали, то, может быть, и зададите?  :Smilie:   :Wink:  А мы все Вам будем только благодарны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

Вопрос отправила и дала ссылку на наш Форум.

----------


## Galina

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *
> К стыду своему, не знаю, кто такие "гелонги". Но раз Вы бы задали, то, может быть, и зададите?   А мы все Вам будем только благодарны. *


. . ."- К монашеской жизни привыкаешь постепенно. Но потом дни пролетают мгновенно, настолько мы загружены учебой, - говорит хуварак Жигжит Эрдынеев. - Естественно, мы соблюдаем четыре коренных обета: не убивать живые существа, не лгать, не красть и соблюдать безбрачие, а также и другие, например, не употреблять алкоголь и табак. Гецулы - неполные монахи - соблюдают 36 обетов, а полные - гелонги - более 200 обетов. . .
"
http://www.oceanofwisdom.org/index.p...&lang=rus&id=4

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Айвар_ 
> *Дело в том, что значение того или иного термина (безразлично какого) возникает на основе логически-грамматической законономерности, а чтобы перешагнуть ее и сделать неформальным, необходим опыт переживания, который как и любой опыт должен быть соотнесен с другими переживаниями. Рассуждая и далее о пустоте, вы должны честно спросить себя, а есть ли подобный опыт переживания у вас...*


Всё верно. Только есть один тонкий момент. Вот Вы и сами сейчас написали слово "пустота". Ну, по привычке, это понятно. И далее - "рассуждая о *пустоте*, вы должны честно спросить себя, а есть ли подобный опыт переживания у вас". А я ставлю вопрос так - а есть ли вообще та самая "пустота", опыт переживания которой нас призывают получить? Не фикция ли, не фантом ли этот термин - "пустота", возможно, возникший от не слишком вдумчивого перевода?



> *
> , и далее, буддист ли я, и если ответ будет положительным, то дальнейшее не вызовет у вас затруднений. Пустота от самобытия, пустота явлений - это основы буддийского воззрения.*


"Пустота от самобытия" это одно. А Пустота с большой буквы -  другое. Уверяю Вас, в умах буддистов разница имеется. Множество раз в этом убеждался.
Так спрашивается, а "был ли мальчик"?

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Galina_ 
> *Вопрос отправила и дала ссылку на наш Форум.*


Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Просмотрел первые пару страниц темы...

Ох, Илья... А не хотите на вкус попробовать то, о чем так уверенно рассуждаете?

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *Просмотрел первые пару страниц темы...
> 
> Ох, Илья... А не хотите на вкус попробовать то, о чем так уверенно рассуждаете?*


Видение явлений и вещей пустотными - простейшая вещь. Даже и не стоило бы ей уделять такого пристального внимания, как это делается, имхо. Но вопрос треда не в этом.

----------


## Борис

//Видение явлений и вещей пустотными - простейшая вещь.//

Не хотите ли чаньскому наставнику такое заявить?  :Wink:

----------


## Айвар

Спокойный, если речь идет только о понятиях, то не стоит и огород городить.
Если речь идет о воззрении, то основу буддийского возрения составляет Бодхичитта или Ум Просветления, буддовость. 
О пустоте плодотворно можно рассуждать в контексте учения мадхьямики-прасангики. 
Но есть и другой вариант, это когда ваш учитель говорит о пустотности, показывает ее вам или намекает на что-то. Тогда за этим стоит его опыт и сила, и тогда вы благодаря своим преданности, доверию и открытости имеете шанс соприкоснутся с его опытом.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *//Видение явлений и вещей пустотными - простейшая вещь.//
> Не хотите ли чаньскому наставнику такое заявить? *


Да хоть чёрту лысому.  :Smilie: 
Но у меня мало иллюзий по поводу взаимопонимания между людьми.  :Smilie:  Включая и чаньских наставников.  :Smilie:  

Кстати, Борис, будьте посмелее. Ведь если не стремиться понять и не быть уверенным в своих силах - то никогда и не поймёшь. И ещё одно - если Вы вдруг что-либо поняли, а это не совсем коррелирует с тем, чему Вас учили -  не спешите отбрасывать *своё* понимание - возможно, оно было верным.

----------


## Константин_К.

> //Видение явлений и вещей пустотными - простейшая вещь.//
> 
> Не хотите ли чаньскому наставнику такое заявить?


Чандракирти, кажется, тоже говорил, что пустота - очень простая... штуковина.
Думаю, что в плане дискурса - да.

----------


## Спокойный

Айвар, согласен.  :Smilie: 
Но Ваши слова сейчас слишком общи.
"Можно", "если"...

Я поднял вполне конкретный вопрос, вот его и предлагаю обсудить.

----------


## Айвар

Опять же зная все тонкие извивы нашего ума, буддист не отмахнется от его активности как от назойливой мух. Просто для буддиста за всеми явления, в том числе и здесь и сейчас не стоит никакой реальности, кроме реальности его ума. А попытка выделить нечто особенное, оговорить некие правила и т. п. будет рассматриваться им как иллюзорная деятельность по созданию некой реальности, которая общезначима и потому более реальна и истинна. Просветление находится вне логики и семантики, но когда говорит Будда, мы испытываем восторг или сожаление о своей жизни, полной прошлых заблуждений. 
Я понимаю что для вас это практика. Вот только по форме дисуссии могут быть возражения.
Вначале должно быть обращение к божествам мудрости.
Затем расскаяние в гневе.
И третье посвящение заслуг длагу всех людей.
Пусть пустота, котораявозникла в результате нашей дискуссии способствует истощению сансары!

----------


## Айвар

Может ли быть краснота признаком красной вещи, может ли быть пустотность признаком пустоты?
Если пустота это отсутствте такого признака как пустотность, то это демоническое воззрение нигилизма. Есть степени, есть градации, хотя они могут быть от нас скрыты. 
Именно скрытность неких свойств нашего ума и определяет понятие пустоты.

----------


## Мих

Думаю, тема действительно важна. К общему пониманию конечно, не придём, но векторы хоть сверим.

\\А было бы хорошо спросить у русскоговорящих учителей.\\

Вот, сейчас решился побеспокоить ачаана Чатри звонком. Он последние пару месяцев настойчиво и плотно уделяет внимание правильному пониманию русскими "суньяты". А то беда просто - напридумывали какой-то реально существующей пустоты. 
Вообщем - то ничего нового:
в процессе практики человек познает взаимо-зависимость и не-самосущность явлений действительности (камматта), не-адекватность восприятия конструйрующими скандхами, постигает, что нет конечного, к чему стоит привязываться.
Т.е "не суть, "не суть", "не суть", что безусловно не значит, что ничего нет, и отсутствие всего - это было бы впадением в ересь негативизма. И и он все-таки настаивает, Спок, на английском "voidness", в Имховом переводе - "не зачащее", "не имеющее значения".

----------


## Константин_К.

Спокойному

А Пустота/пустотность, и правда во многих коренных текстах активно сближается с пространством, которое, как я понимаю, во всех традициях, кроме Тхеравады, относится к классу необусловленных дхамм.
Может по этому мерещится Пустота?




> Тилопа:
> 
>      Точно так же как исчезают воспринимаемые образы,
>      Когда всматриваются в протяжение пространства,
>      То же происходит и с различающими мыслями,
>      Когда наблюдают [сокровенное протяжение] ума,
>      И достигается просветление.
>      Например, туман и облака нависают над широким
>      пространством,
> ...

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Айвар_ 
> Просто для буддиста за всеми явления, в том числе и здесь и сейчас не стоит никакой реальности, кроме реальности его ума. А попытка выделить нечто особенное, оговорить некие правила и т. п. будет рассматриваться им как иллюзорная деятельность по созданию некой реальности, которая общезначима и потому более реальна и истинна. Просветление находится вне логики и семантики, но когда говорит Будда, мы испытываем восторг или сожаление о своей жизни, полной прошлых заблуждений. 
> [/B]


Айвар, как я это вижу - буддизм это такое же создание реальности. И Вы непоследовательны, утверждая, что, как раз-таки буддизм приводит к видению вне логики и семантики. Это серьёзная ошибка, так думать. Ошибка, создающая искажённую реальность.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Айвар_ 
> *Может ли быть краснота признаком красной вещи, может ли быть пустотность признаком пустоты?
> Если пустота это отсутствте такого признака как пустотность, то это демоническое воззрение нигилизма.*


Говорим -  Партия, подразумеваем - Ленин.
Но ведь кто подразумевает, а кто и нет.
Так если сразу хотел сказать "Ленин" - зачем говорить "Партия"?



> *
> Есть степени, есть градации, хотя они могут быть от нас скрыты. 
> Именно скрытность неких свойств нашего ума и определяет понятие пустоты.*


Ну, я понимаю, что изучив историю Партии, мы поймём, что её мозг - Ленин.  :Smilie:  Но всё-таки это не одно и то же.

Уж извините за такие аналогии.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Мих_ 
> *И и он все-таки настаивает, Спок, на английском "voidness", в Имховом переводе - "не зачащее", "не имеющее значения".*


Ну, про voidness я ещё не прикидывал все за и против.
А вот насчёт твоего перевода слова voidness - не соглашусь.

void 
1)  пустота; вакуум; лакуна. пробел, пропуск, пустое место  Syn: emptiness , vacancy , vacuity , vacuum 
2. незанятый, пустой, свободный; вакантный  лишенный 
3) недейственный, бесполезный, напрасный, неэффективный Syn: useless , unavailing 4) недействительный; не имеющий юридической силы 
5) свободный ( о времени )
3. 1) делать недействительным, уничтожать, аннулировать  Syn: abolish , abrogate , annul , cancel 2., invalidate , nullify , revoke 
2) а) покидать, освобождать ( дом, комнату, место ) Syn: vacate , leave II б) освобождать, очищать ( помещение, тару, хранилище ) Syn: clear 3. 3) опорожнять ( кишечник, мочевой пузырь ) Syn: discharge 2., emit

Т.е. у тебя не перевод, как таковой. Хотя вариант и неплохой.

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Константин_К._ 
> *Спокойному
> А Пустота/пустотность, и правда во многих коренных текстах активно сближается с пространством, которое, как я понимаю, во всех традициях, кроме Тхеравады, относится к классу необусловленных дхамм.
> Может по этому мерещится Пустота?
> *


Похоже на то, похоже на то.



> *
> Точно так же как исчезают воспринимаемые образы,
> Когда всматриваются в протяжение пространства,*


Интересно, какой был в оригинале термин на месте слова "пространство"? И насколько значение этого термина совпадает с русским словом "пространство"?



> *
> Все равно как пустое пространство обозначается термином,
> Но у него нет ничего такого, чтобы называть его тем-то и тем-то,
> Так и ум описывается, как сияющая ясность,
> Хотя нет основания для обозначения того, из чего и как строится ум,
> Потому что природа ума тождественна пространству.*


Вот это очень любопытный пассаж.
И, кстати, пустотность дхарм и пустое пространство ума - это вообще разные вещи. 



> *
> Шавари заявляет:
> Как бы полно не исследовали все пространство,
> Видение будет ограничено, потому что пространство бесконечно.*


Это он о материальном пространстве?



> *
> Аналогично, исследуют внутреннюю и внешнюю реальность,
> Но не обнаружат никакой сущности - даже субатомной частицы!*


Ой.  :Smilie:  Уж не Максим ли Андреевич приложил руку к этому переводу?  :Smilie:  Атомы пошли в ход, я смотрю.  :Smilie: 



> *
> Исследуемый таким образом ум непостижим;
> Следовательно видение ничего - это действительно не видение ничего.*


Ну, это уже не интересно, ибо заморочить себе голову, при желании, можно как угодно, вплоть до неузнавания родной мамы.



> *
> Начав медитацию постижения ум, изучается посредством распознающего интеллекта. Когда процесс различения в конце концов затихает, возникает непонятийное осознавание. Интересно, существует ли какая-нибудь разница между умом и пространством, ответ: "Да, существует!" Пространство не является самопознающим осознаванием! Сказано, что осознание ум - это самопознающее осознавание.*


Ну да, ясно. Здесь речь о пространстве собственного ума.

Значит, в отношении тибетских традиций уже кое-что вырисовывается. В них под Пустотой подразумевается отсутствие мыслей в поле собственного ума.

----------


## Айвар

Миху.
Так как кто-то более глубоко интересуется темой, то продолжу.
Итак какие неявные качества, могут быть восприняты нами как пустотность? Это именно такие качества, которые не явны для нас самих, но которые присутствуют у другого. Поэтому пустота выступает как матрица - носитель всех качеств, как проявленных так и непроявленных. Что такое качества? - Качества это наши чувственные и мыслительные способности. При этом надо помнить, что рассматриваемые нами чувственные способности не имеют явных дефектов, зрение не имеет дефектов, слух ... логика не имеет дефектов и мы способны сохранять наше внимание на объекте некоторое время, в течении которого мы спокойно можем созерцать его вне немедленной реакции (на чувственное и умственное раздражение). Такая незаинтересованная игра восприятия является самой сутью нашего ума. При этом нет ни отвлечения и нет усилия.
Поэтому как я говорил, учитель это именно тот, кто знакомит нас с пустотностью. Какого рода пустотность возникает? – Это прежде всего пустотностьили дефицит благих качеств или хороших состояний ума. Вот такого рода пустотность преподает нам учитель или любое другоу духовно развитое существо. Конечно, совершенно ясно, что для того чтобы возник такой контакт доверия между людьми, нужна добрая воля и большая заинтересованность. И тут происходит самая интересное столкновение с одной стороны нашего двойственного восприятия и привычногоэгоизма, укоренившегося способа все делать для себя и альтруизма, т. е. делать нечто незаинтересованно – делать для другого. Тут возможна еще градация на начальном, срединном и конечном моментах восприятия.
Итак учитель это носитель благих качеств, которых у нас пока нет (дефицит), но он смерть неблагих состояний нашего сознания, которые у нас есть (в избытке). 
Такова метафора пустоты и пустотности.

----------


## Айвар

Константину К.
Пример Тилопы с пространством и мой пример с учитель это только разные объекты созерцания.
Можно поставить знак равенства между созерцанием и медитацией, если понимать что медитация это не размышление (медитация это англ. слово и оно означает размышление над чем-то, вообще англ. язык очень конкретен, и он обязательно требует объекта медитации, а о безобъектной медитации говорить в нем даже как-то неловко.)

----------


## Константин_К.

Чань
"Сутра Помоста Шестого Патриарха"




> О глубокомудрые! «Махапраджняпарамита» — это санскритское слово, и означает оно «великая мудрость, которая позволяет достичь противоположного берега». Мы должны именно своим сердцем, а не словами или рассуждениями следовать этому. Если же будем опираться лишь на слова и рассуждения, а не на проникновение сердцем, то это будет сродни иллюзиям или метаморфозам, выпавшей росе или вспышке молнии, [что тут же исчезают]. Если же вы будете следовать этому и сердцем и речами, то сердце и речь будут взаимно откликаться друг другу. Изначальная природа — и есть Будда. И вне нашей природы не может быть другого Будды.
> Что мы называем «Маха»? «Маха» означает «Великий» («Большой»), а это значит, что усилия сердца [в самоочищении] безгранично велики. Это подобно пустоте, у которой нет границ, она не может быть круглой или квадратной, малой или большой, не может она также быть ни зеленой, ни желтой, ни красной, ни белой, нет у нее ни верха, ни низа, ни длинного, ни короткого. Она не может быть опечалена или обрадована, нет в ней ни истинного, ни ложного, ни добра, ни зла, нет ни начала, ни конца. И все чертоги Будды (ксефра) подобны этой пустоте. Утонченная природа всех людей в своей основе пуста, и даже одной дхармы нельзя обнаружить там. Вот каковы само-природа и истинная Пустота!
> О глубокомудрые! Слыша мои слова о Пустоте, не начинайте сразу же придерживаться идеи пустотности! Прежде всего, нельзя «придерживаться» Пустоты! Если вы опустошите свое сердце и будете сидеть в умиротворении, то это уже будет «пустота, что не оставляет даже следов».
> О глубокомудрые! Пустота, что царит в мире, может вобрать в себя мириады образов и форм, таких, как солнце, луна и звезды, горы, реки и вся земля, источники, родники и ручьи, трава, деревья и лесные чащи, добрые и злые люди, добрые и дурные дхармы, небесный рай и земной ад, все моря и гора Шумера, — все это умещается в Пустоте. Пустота человеческой природы подобна именно этому.
> О глубокомудрые! Само-природа, которая способна вобрать в себя мириады дхарм, поистине велика, и все эти мириады дхарм пребывают внутри человеческой природы. Тогда мы смотрим на людей не как на «добрых и злых», мы не принимаем и не отвергаем ничего и даже не бываем ничем затронуты. Сердце, что подобно Пустоте, и называется Великим. А поэтому [в названии сутры и присутствует слово] «Маха» — «Великий».



Дзогчен




> Практикующий, только начавший пытаться найти состояние присутствия среди путаницы всех своих мыслей, подобен слепому, пытающемуся вдеть нитку в иголку. Учителя можно сравнить со зрячим, который помогает этому человеку держать руки ближе к тому месту, где им надо быть.
> Когда слепому удастся вдеть нитку в иголку, то к нему как бы
> возвращается зрение. Таков момент, когда вы узнаете изначальное состояние и входите в него благодаря передаче.
> Чтобы объяснить состояние человека, приводятся примеры с небом, солнцем и облаками. Небо не поддается определению, оно не имеет ни формы, ни цвета, и никто не может сказать, где оно начинается и где кончается. Это нечто универсальное, как и изначальное состояние личности, шуньята. Основа на уровне индивида подобна пространству
> внутри глиняного сосуда, которое, будучи временно ограничено формой сосуда, неотличимо от пространства вне его. Это шуньевое состояние, подобное пустому пространству, называется Сущностью, оно запредельно всем понятиям. Но в нем находится беспрепятственная "ясность", проявляющаяся в мыслях человека и в различных аспектах Энергии; эта "ясность" есть состояние присутствия, подобное солнцу, восходящему в небе.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Айвар

Cпасибо за пример Константин К.
В первом, автор склоняется к взгляду Махамудры, не отрицая  Абхидхарму.
Во втором, доминирует аспект передачи от совершенного учителя совершенному ученику.
Еще раз спасибо, очень вдохновляюще!

----------


## Asanga

Кстати поздравляю всех учавствующих в диспуте с Новым годом!!!

Вчера как раз, встречался с Андреем Терентьевым и спросил его про то, почему в сутре Сердца они перевели именно пустота, а не пустотность.

Он весьма рассмеялся, и сказал, что было это еще 20 лет назад и первоначально они действительно перевели пустотность. Но этот перевод вызвал бурю негодования от Парибока, он сказал, что в русском языке такое употребление этого термина возможно лишь в случае, указания на некие пустоты скажем в бетонных блоках. Поэтому пришлось оставить пустоту.
Хотя как он признался, ему больше нравится перевод сделанный Ольденбургом - относительность, поскольку в этом случае этот термин хорошо вяжется с Прасангикой. Правда плохо вяжется с другими концепциями. 
И правда я предлагаю если уж и обсуждать перевод шуньяты, то правильнее не в контексте переводов сутры Праджняпарамиты, а в контекстах использования этого термина в концепциях воззрений на пустоту, тогда все и станет на свои места.
Отдельное замечание Терентьева по поводу, санскритского значения этого слова:
Русский и Санскрит действительно похожие по конструкции языки.
В данном случае суффикс -та преобразует слово в абстрактное существительное. 
НО,
В санскрите получаемая абстрактность более жесткая, чем в русском, поэтому у нас и получается пустота внутри ящика, что совершенно невозможно получить на санскрите.
Совпадение семантических пространств при любом переводе не получается полным. Можно говорить лишь о некотором перекрытии.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Конечно, надо употреблять термин "пустота", а не "пустотность". Полностью согласен с Парибком, в русском языке пустотный - значит полый внутри, например, пустотность бетона, пустотная лампа накаливания. Опять же, суффикс "та" одинаков и для пустоты, и для шуньяты. Тем, кого не устраивает термин "пустота", можно использовать санскритское "шуньята" там, где это возможно.
По крайне мере, ни в одной из книг "Уддияны" вы не увидите никакой пустотности - увольте.

----------


## PampKin Head

А может *пользоваться термином Шуньята*? От того, что используется слово русского языка - Пустота\пустотность - понятнее не становится. Эдак можно поискать еще и в старославянском...

Несомненный плюс - отсутствие корреляций и ассоциаций в родном языке.

Заимствование слов - это процесс, показывающий, что язык не умер. Этот процесс идет постоянно.

Признайтесь, что странно слышать: Добрые-Глаза; Алмаз-в-Руке... Мы же не переводим имена учителей.




> Внимание! Завтра  Драгоценность-Солнце Дхармы (aka Чоки Ньима Ринпоче) дарует цикл наставлений...


P.S. 
- Дайте мне бутылку Ваньки Пешехода...
- Чего?
- Jony Walker, please...

----------


## Спокойный

Asanga, Пэма Бэнза, ну, тогда получается, что по-русски вообще нельзя передать этот понятие адекватно.  :Smilie: 

"Ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты" точно так же воспринимается, как "пустые внутри". "Пустота - их сущностный признак" - смысла не добавляет.




> И правда я предлагаю если уж и обсуждать перевод шуньяты, то правильнее не в контексте переводов сутры Праджняпарамиты, а в контекстах использования этого термина в концепциях воззрений на пустоту, тогда все и станет на свои места.


Мдаа. Воззрения на пустоту это мощно.
Насколько я понимаю, эти воззрения свойственны тибетскому буддизму. А там-то слово хоть это же? Шуньята? Ну, в смысле, аналогичное?

----------


## Банзай

Суесловие.

----------


## Asanga

Тибетского не знаю, предлагаю воспользоваться переводом 5-го тома Ламрима.
http://dharma.org.ua/lamrim/_pages/vol5_00.htm

----------


## Спокойный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Банзай_ 
> *Суесловие.*


Ты предлагаешь такой перевод слова шуньята? Хмм.
Вообще, оригинально, мне нравится.
По-дзенски!
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Спокойный

Значит, вкратце,  выводы такие.

В сутрах праджняпарамиты шуньята – это не Пустота с большой буквы.
Т.е., если уж употреблять в этом контексте слово «пустота», то в самом банальном смысле, как «несущественность».

В тибетском буддизме Пустота это другое.
Это состояние ума субъекта. 
Лишённого... эммм… омрачений.

----------


## Spirit

Напоминает споры математиков конца 19 начала 20 веков по поводу так называемой "аксиомы выбора".

В общем, несколько упрощая, можно сказать, что вопрос решился так - получаются две разные , но хорошие "математики" в зависимости от того признаёте вы эту аксиому, или строите математические структуры "без неё".

Ранее такое же случилось с геометрией, когда Лобачевский построил непротиворечивую неевклидову геометрию изменив пятый постулат.

Потом построили и другие "хорошие геометрии".

Так и здесь - вопрос как построить систему непротиворечивых высказываний.

Ну, так пусть будут два хороших "формальных буддизма" - пустой и пустотный.

Кстати, в математике широко используется в теории множеств понятие "пустого множества". Ест много определений...

----------


## Люся

Эх, знали б вы, как я хочу хотя бы чуть чуть, хотя бы приблизительно на своем родном армянском идентифицировать шуняту-пуст-оту-пус-ТОТ-ность. Концептуально естесна... Переводы... Разные культуры, разный менталитет...
Умом не понять наверное все же не столько Россию, сколько древний Восток...
Есть армянская пословица-поговорка, которая в переводе звучит так:
" Да заберу я боль твою себе!" Очень распространеннонное выражение, сродни русскому повседневному безобидному-бессмысленному слэнгу. Только от частого повторения обсолютно потерявшую смысл. Есть еще поговорки проклятия, тоже потерявшие смысл, когда мать ребенку говорит "в гробу я тебя видела" Извините, наверное оффтоплю жестоко, но мне показалось, что поиски смыслового перевода  обсалютно не поддающимся традициям, менталитету стран НЕЧТОНЕОБЪЯСНИМОГОСЛОВАМИ не имеет никакого смысла. Я не знаю санскрита, но знаю что это язык,  в наибольшей степени отвечающий интуитивному звуковому восприятию смысла, нежели нуждающимся в дословном переводе. Так что, что на санскрите Шуньята, на русском может быть глоток пива с похмелья, когда ничего нет вокруг и не надо более. На армянском , даже не знаю что на армянском...Извиняюсь еще раз

----------


## Спокойный

Spirit, так получилось потому, что буддизмы есть разные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Лусине, да и правда, ну их нафиг, пустоты с пустотностями.  :Big Grin:  
 :Wink:

----------


## Люся

Спокойный, спасибо! Только заметила, какое же у меня пофигистское или пофигистическое настроение  :Smilie:  что ни пост, то "пофиг"  Хех. А может оно и к лучшему  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемая Лусинэ, давайте перейдем к более парламентским выражениям, пожалуйста.

----------


## Люся

Замечание принято, приношу извинения уважаемому собранию, уважаемый Алексей :Smilie:  Без шуток. Я некрасиво выразилась, и признаю это. Впредь постараюсь высказаться поприличней.

----------


## Борис

//Кстати, Борис, будьте посмелее. Ведь если не стремиться понять и не быть уверенным в своих силах - то никогда и не поймёшь. И ещё одно - если Вы вдруг что-либо поняли, а это не совсем коррелирует с тем, чему Вас учили - не спешите отбрасывать своё понимание - возможно, оно было верным.//

Илья, если Вы действительно не в курсе, но для практикующего буддиста Вы этими словами никакой Америки не открыли. Вовсе не такая бессмысленно-консервативная вещь - буддийская Традиция, как Вы стремитесь ее представить.

//Да хоть чёрту лысому. //

Тогда вперед!  :Smilie:  А после этого и имеет смысл выносить на форум суждения о том, насколько продвинулись буддисты к пониманию Пустоты. 

//Но у меня мало иллюзий по поводу взаимопонимания между людьми.  Включая и чаньских наставников. //

А Вы попробуйте  :Smilie: . Просто попробуйте. не забивая голову изначально стереотипами вроде "мало иллюзий по поводу взаимопонимания" или "много иллюзий по поводу взаимопонимания "  :Smilie:   :Smilie: .

----------


## Айвар

На самом деле, мы прекрасно можем  продемонстрировать пустотность, но не пустоту. Но пустоту может явить только зрелый Мастер, потому что его дхармы (самскары) полностью успокоены и он как зеркало может отразить ваше волнение. И это невозможно описать, потому что никто не может требовать какой-то исповеди у безграничного пространства.

----------


## Спокойный

Борис, удивительное дело... На все Ваши сообщения ко мне из последних могу ответить только: "Пустое...".  :Smilie:  Причём без всяких подтекстов, совершенно искренне.

----------


## Asanga

Однако, судя по голосованию, пустота победила над пустотностью.
:-)))

----------


## Спокойный

Asanga. 
Ага.  :Smilie: )) Помимо сути здесь, я думаю, ещё сыграли свою роль два фактора.  :Smilie:  Личная непереносимость меня некоторыми товарищами.  :Smilie:  И присутствие на форуме большего числа приверженцев тибетского буддизма по сравнению с представителями других направлений.

----------


## Спокойный

Но, кстати, тред и задумывался как средство обсуждения, а не как попытка заменить одно слово другим. Так что всё в порядке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Мих

> Однако, судя по голосованию, пустота победила над пустотностью.


Ага, так и видится, как они обе друг с дружкой бьются не на жись, а на смерть. :Big Grin:

----------


## Борис

//Борис, удивительное дело... На все Ваши сообщения ко мне из последних могу ответить только: "Пустое...".  Причём без всяких подтекстов, совершенно искренне.//

Ваше дело, коль Вы по существу возразить не можете  :Smilie:

----------


## Еремей

В Пустоте пребывают формы. Они пустотны. Если отделить Пустоту и ясность  от форм и гнева, то это будет недалеко от доктрины ума и окруженмия.

----------


## Бхусуку

http://www.booksite.ru/fulltext/dal/dall/01/1416.htm

А не посмотреть ли значения этих слов у Даля?

Вот какая интересная картина получается. Слова пустота, пустотность, пустой и пр... - одни указывают на состояние, а другие на качества. В чём противоречие? Или дело в амбициях (или, как сейчас модно говорить, в личных предподчениях) переводчиков?

ПУСТОЙ, полый  внутри,  несплошной,  неплотный.  Пустая юла,  кубарь,
зовется волчком.
- Порожний,  ничем не занятый, простой, свободный. Пустой сундук. Пустое
место,  незастроенное.  Место  его пусто,  служба,  должность не занята,
свободна,  место праздно.
- *Пустая  голова,  пустой человек.
- Тщетный,  бесполезный, дармовой, неудачный, напрасный. Пустая попытка.
Пустые издержки,  пустая трата.  Пустая надежда.
- Вздорный,  ничтожный,  ничего не значащий.  Это  пустое  дело.  Пустые
отговорки.  Пустые околичности,  лишние,  не нужные.
- Вздорный,  ложный. Пустой слух. Пустые вести. Пустая порода, горное (у
Бурншв. борода!!); не стоящая добычи, разработки, не содержащая добычных
пород.  Пустая книга, вздорная, непутная, в которой нет ничего, стоящего
внимания. Пустые щи, постные. Пуст мешок стоять не будет. Из пуста судна
ни пьют,  на едят.  Переливать из пустого в порожнее.  Пустая бочка пуще
гремит. В пустую хоромину вор не подламывается. Из пустой хоромины, либо
сыч,  либо сова,  либо сам сатана. Просьбы не докуки, как не пусты руки.
Тюрьма  не дурна,  пуста (или:  без жильцов) не стоит.  В пусте городе и
сидни дороги. По пусту месту хоть обухом бей. В одном кармане (или зепи)
пусто,  в другом капуста.  Тешь капусту,  да не мели по пусту. Книга - в
ней два листа,  а середка пуста!  Вором пуста земля не будет, хоть его и
повесить.  На  триста  пусто,  на пятьсот ничего.  На пусты лесы звонит.
Пусто не густо:  ветер ходит,  а мышь не  скребет.  Вдруг  густо,  вдруг
пусто,  много  и  мало.  На  пусты  лесы  вопить или говорить,  попусту,
напрасно.
   Пусто сущ.  ср.  пустошь  ж.  незаселенная земля,  дальний от селения
особняк,  участок того же владельца, но не входящий, по дальности своей,
в  надел;  покинутые  надолго  из-под сохи поля,  залежь;  покосы из-под
пашень.  Что душа,  была бы пустошь хороша!  В  пустошах  сеют  наездом.
Покосы наши в пустоши.  Описати жило и пусто, стар. Пусто тебе! калужск.
тамб.  брань,  проклятие.
- Пустошь,  всякая пустота.
- Пустяки,  враки,  пустая молва,  вздорная  болтовня.
- Горн.  пустая порода,  не содержащая руды.  Пустота ж.  полость внутри
чего.  Пустота во пне,  дупло.  От пустоты  боле  голку.  Пустота  бомбы
начиняется   порохом.
- Ничем не занятое  место,  простор,  пустое  пространство.  В  закромах
пустота   пустот.
- Пустота дел,  суетность,  суета,  ничтожность,  бесполезность,  тщета.
Пустота  занятий.  Пустота  светской  жизни.
- Стар.  пусто,  пустошь,  пустопорожняя  земля.  Пустотный,  к  пустоте
относящ.  Пустельга ж. пустерга, пустое, пустяки, вздор, ничтожное дело;

- об.  о  человеке:  пустой,  ничтожный.
- Ястребок Таlco tinnunculus,  который ловит только мышей  и  насекомых.
Пустоватый,  изрядно пустой,  особенно о человеке.  -тость ж.  качество,
состояние по прилагат.  Барыня эта  пустенька,  пустовата;  пустехонька,
пустешенька,   вовсе  пуста.  Пустошный,  к  пустоши  относящ.,  пустой,
незаселенный.  Пустошный,  тщетный,  суетный,   маловажный,   ничтожный.
Пустошить что,  опустошить,  зорить,  разорять, уничтожать, жечь, бить и
грабить.  Война пустошит край.  Пустошить поля, запускать по лености, по
нерадению,  обращать в пустоши.  -ся, страдат. Пустошение ср. действ. по
глаг.  Пустошитель, -ница, опустошатель и зоритель. Пустошка ж. хохлатая
птица удод,  потатуйка, Upupa ерорs.
- Пустошка, умалит. пустошь, земля. Пустошка (удод) клюет (кричит), не к
добру  живет.  Пу(а)стернак  м.  снедное,  огородное  растение Раstinaca
sativa.
- Яросл.   человек   пустельга;
- вздор,  чужь,  пустяки.  Пустоболт,  пустовраль. Пустовать, о земле, о
доме,  лежать впусте, не приносить дохода;
- о  человеке,  шалить,  дурить,   баловаться,   заниматься   бездельем,
пустяками.
- О скоте,  причинять потраву,  зорить хлеб, траву (не псовать ли?).
- О собаке: быть в расходке, в поре, течке. Пустовка, действ. и сост. по
глаг.  Пустовщина, вздор, пустяки.
- Пустовка,  сука  без  щенять  в  урочное время.  Пустобай,  пустобрех,
пустовраль,  пустоврака,  пустовира,  пустомол,  пустомеля,   пустоболт,
пустоплет,  пустослов,  пустомолва,  -хлыст,  пустолепета,  пустоговоря,
пустоязыня,   -лыга,   пустоплюй,   враль,   лгун,   врун;
- болтун,  неосновательный,  опрометчивый на язык,  на речи, ненадежный.
Пустословие,  пустословный разговор,  пустой,  ничтожный и вздорный.  Во
многословии  не без пустословия.  Думка чадна,  недоумка бедна,  а всеха
(всего) тошней  пустослов!  Пустобаять,  пустовракать  или  пустомелить,
пустословить,  или -плетить, -плетничать, -язычить и пр. говорить вздор.
Пустобайка,  пустоговорка,  род  бессмысленной  прибаутки,  напр.  Белая
пегая,  со двора не бегала, друга чала, головой качала, приметы лошадей.
Пустобред,  пусотоброд,  пустодум,  пустоум, пустоумница, пусторазумник,
-ница  об.  пустогреза,  кто умствует,  судит или строит на ветер,  зря.
Пустобредить,  -бродить, пустогрезить, пустоумничать, -разумначать и пр.
рассуждать    неосновательно.    Пустобрезга,   причудливый   на   пищу.
Пустобреховатый господин.  Пустобрюзга об.  брюзга,  брюзгач.  Пустовар,
-варка ж.  жиденькая похлебка,  кашица без привара,  вологи. Пустоварица
смол. нисчимница, голод, недостаток в пище.
- Пустоварица,  -вар,  -варка,  постная размазня,  овсянка. Пустоверхий,
пустоголовый,  или пустомозглый, -лобый, -лобоватый, бестолковый, глупый
человек.   Пустоволоска,   простоволоска,   непокрытая,   всякая  девка.
Пустовадить,  -водить,  пресноводить, манить попусту, сулить и ничего не
делать.  Пусотовытье,  пустовытная земля, костр. бездоходная, пустующая.
Пустогрыз,  кому  нечего  есть,  кто  перебивается;  -грыза,  сварливый,
брюзга,  бранчивый.  Пустовоин и пустовоитель м.  ратующий вздорно, ни о
чем.  Пустограй,  праздный  шутник,  болтун,  пустобалясник,  пустоляса.
Пустограять,  зубоскалить,  насмехаться. Пустовякать, говорить вздорно и
пустое.  Пустовякала,  пустомеля.  Пустоголк,  -голосица, -звон, пустая,
вздорная молва,  слух,  враки.  -звонить, -звонничать, распускать ложные
вести.
- Пустозвон м.  пустомеля;  шуточн.  пономарь.  Пустогляд, пустозёва или
-зыря, праздный зевака; -глазить, -зырить, зевать, зеворотить, ротозеить
праздно,  глазопялить.  Пустозернь ж.  пустозеренье ср. колос без зерна,
пустозерница  ж.  Пустоголубить  девку,  волочиться  попусту,  не  думая
жениться.
   Пустодом, -домка,  -домица, плохой, незапасливый, беззаботный хозяин;

- Пустодомица,  плохое, разоренное хозяйство.
- Пустодом,  растен. Маruta cotuta, собачья ромашка;
- влад.  берестяная,  плетеная котомка с крышкой,  в  которой  крестьяне
носят  на  пути хлеб,  пищу.  Пустодум или пустомысл м.  кто придумывает
пустяки,  фантаст.  С  пустодумка  пошлин  не  берут.   Пустодей,   -ка,
бесполезный труженик.  Пустожира об.  дармоед, тунеяд. -заботник, -ница,
-затейник,  -ница,  кто заботится о  ничтожном,  затевает  вздор  и  пр.
Пустоколоска,  -сица,  хлеб  с  пустым  колосом,  без зерна.  Пустокорм,
дармоед;  народ и скот,  не стоящий корма.
- Арх.   холостой,   одинокий  крестьянин.  -мица,  пустовар,  голодуха.
Пустокайка,  раскаяние ветреника,  ненадежное.  Пустокарманник,  бедняк.
Пустокобеня    об.   кто   ломается,   чинится   из   одного   приличия.
Пустоколпачник,  пустоколпь  м.  пошляк,  глупый   человек.   Пустокорм,
-кормок,  скотина, не стоящая корма. Пустокормица ж. или пустокормье ср.
бескормица,  бестравье. Пустолесица, -лесье, плохой, малогодный растущий
лес. Пустолюдье, где мало людей, либо мало годных людей. Мир пустолюдье.
Пустомаз,  -мот,  -мямля,  широковещательный болтун. Пустомойка, пустая,
вздорная   работа;
- хлопотуша. Пустоманиха ж. обманчивые посулы. Пустоматный человек, орл.
Кошка  пустомоя,  пустомойка,  гостей  замывала,  никого  не  замыла.
- Пустомойка,  стирка без бука, щелока, спешная и небольшая, постирушка.
Пустоныря, кто ныряет попусту. Утка пустоныря. -плесина, -плесье, -плес,
незаселенный берег реки,  участок,  плесо,  лежащее впусте.
- Пустырь,  пустошь,  открытая,  голая,  незаселенная  и  необработанная
площадь.  Селиться на пустоплесье,  вдали от жилья,  в глуши.
- Охотнич.   безлесное   и   кругом   открытое  место.  Пустопамятливый,
злопамятливый  на   безделицы   человек.   Пустопоместье   стар.   земля
незаселенная, без крестьян, пустошь особняк; -поместный, к сему относящ.
Пустопоклонник,  не жених,  а так, пустой волокита. Пустополох м. -ха ж.
пустая  тревога;
- алармист,  кто шумит,  подымает  тревогу,  полошит  попусту,  вздорно,
пустополошник. -полошить, подымать вздорную тревогу;-ся, страдат. возвр.
Пустопорожнее место,  незастроенное. Пустопорожница влад. занос, мнимая,
ложная беременность.  Пустополый, у кого в поле одежды и за полой ничего
нет,  безденежный.  Пустополье, пустошь, пустопорожнее место. Пустопляс,
тунеяд,   праздный   гуляка.   Пустопоп,   распоп,   расстрига;  беглый,
раскольничий или неставленный поп.  Пусторева,  кто ревет,  кричит ни  о
чем. Пусторечить, -речье, пустословить, -словие. Пусторюмить, плакать ни
по чем.  Пусторосль ж.  дрянной кустарник, безлесье.
- Травяная   бузинка,   буз,  Sambucus  racemosa.  Пусоторыл,  кустарник
Рhiladelphus  coronarius.
- Куст   черная   бузина,   южн.  Пусторядить,  управлять  чем  вздорно,
бестолково.  У  них  пусторядица   идет.   Пустосват,   засылаемый,   до
сватовства, для проведки, отдадут ли невесту, что делается негласно, под
рукой;  это нередко холостой парень,  засылаемый к  братьям  невесты,  и
потому  он не годится после ни в коренные сваты,  ни в ручные девери,  и
зовется пустосватом.
   Пустосвят, кто поставляет сущность благочестия во внешних обрядах;
- ханжа, лицемер, суетный богомол. Никита пустосвят, раскольничий глава.
Пустосвятство  ср.  набожность  внешняя,  мнимое,  наружное благочестие,
голая  обрядливость,  оказательство,  суетность  богопочитания;   прямое
ханжество,   лицемерие.  Пустоселье  ср.  запустелое  село,  разоренное,
покинутое.  Пустосел м.  растен.  Oenanthe phellandrium, гирча, раздулка
или пустырник м.  малый вех, водяное кропило, галах;
- пустосел,  растен.  Аnthriscus  sylvestris,  купырь,  дудка,  стволье,
бугиль,  вонючка,  морковник,  белоголовка  (по записке наших ботаников,
немцев,  ошибочн. постушель).
- Пустырник,  растен.  Leonurus.
- Пустырник и пустосел вообще крупная сорная трава, бурьян, на селищах и
пустырях,  особ.  Саrduus,  чертополох,  осот  и пр.  Пустославить кого,
славить вздорно,  попусту.  Народ пустосмехом  забавляется,  зубоскалит.
Пустосмешка   об.   зубоскал,   пересмешник.   Пустосол  хлебать,  жижу,
пустоварю.  Девка пустосоромится,  краснеет ни о чем.  Пустосум, бедняк,
человек без состояния.  Есть ум,  да пустосум;  нет ума, да туга (полна)
сума.  Пустотелые боевые снаряды,  бомба,  граната,  зажигательное ядро,
чиненые.   Пустохлеба,   водохлеб,   кто   жидко  хлебает,  плохо  есть.
Пустоцветь,  вообще,  цветок  без  завязи,  неплодный;  это  либо  цветы
плодниковые, но выродки, либо тычинковые, с одним цветнем (мужеские), на
которых  плода  не  бывает.  И  красно,  и  пестро  (говорит   он),   да
пустоцветом.  Пусточасье,  досуг,  свобода,  простор времени. Пустыня ж.
необитаемое,  обширное  место,  простор,  степи.  Пустыня,  пустынь   ж.
уединенная обитель,  одинокое жилье, келье, лачуга отшельника, одинокого
богомольца,  уклонившегося от сует.
- Нештатный   монастырь.  Отшельник  пустыньку  построил.  Пустынный,  к
пустыне относящ.; безлюдный, отшельный, одинокий. Пустынный, пустынский,
к пустыни относящ.  Пустынство,  пустынничество,  пустынножительство ср.
жизнь пустынника в пустыни.  Пустынник,  -ница,  пустынножитель,  -ница,
отшельник,   живущий   одинокой,   созерцательной   жизнью  в  безлюдье;
монах-отшельник, обитатель кельи в пустыни. -ников, -ницын,что лично их;
-ничий    и    -нический,    к   ним   относящийся.   Пустынничать   или
пустынножительствовать,  жить пустынником,  чуждаясь людей, одиноко, или
спасаясь  в  пустыне или пустыни.  Пустыне(о)любный,  -любивый,  -любец,
любитель  одиночества  и  отшельнической   жизни.   Пустырь,   пустырек,
пустырища м. опустевшее или незастроенное место, промеж жилья. Пустыри в
Москве, после француза, лет в десять все застроились. Село под пустырем,
усадьба   под   банным   озером,   ничего.   Пустырная   городьба.  Скот
пустырничает,  пасется по пустырям.  Пустыш м. пустушка, пустышка ж. где
пусто,  ничего нет,  ничто.  Орех пустыш,  гниль,  свищ.  Сука пустышка,
охотнич.  подавшая вовремя щенят. Играть в карты в пустышки, безденежно.
Человек пустышка,  пустой,  пошлый, ничтожный. Дело, казалось, важное, а
вышла пустышка!  Похлебка пустышка,  постная или с кашицей и маслом,  но
без   мяса.  Пустышить,  болтать,  переливать  из  пустого  в  порожнее.
Пустышник,  пустыш,  пустой человек.  Пустить что, опустошать, разорять.
Сын гуляка пустит дома отцовский.  Пустить землю,  запускать,  обросить.
-ся, быть разоряему. Пустеть, становиться пустым, опустевать, порожнеть,
опрастываться;  малолюднеть,  безлюдеть. Закромы к весне пустеют. Жильцы
вымирали,  дом постепенно пустел  и  опустел  вовсе.  Этот  человек  все
пустеет,  становится  пустее,  ничтожнее.  Город  выпустел,  допустел до
нельзя.  Сад запустел.  Край опустел,  безлюден.  Без нее и дом опустел,
нелюб,  скучен.  Пустяк м.  пустяки мн.  пустяковина,  -вщина ж.  пустые
слова, дела; вздор, ничтожность, не стоящее внимания; ложь, враки. Охота
тебе заниматься пустяками!  От безделья рад и пустякам. Не верь, все это
пустое,  пустяки,  пустяковина.  Пустячное,  пустяковое дело, ничтожное.
Полно  тебе  пустячить,  пустячничать,  заниматься  пустяками;  говорить
вздор, враки.

----------


## Спокойный

Ещё натыкаюсь время от времени на слово "Пробуждённый" вместо "Пробудившийся". А ведь это диаметрально противоположные понятия. Для тех, кто вдумывается в то, что читает и говорит.

----------


## OOO

Мдя! Ведь сколько раз твердили миру...не привязывайтесь к словам и понятиям! )

----------


## OOO

А не привязываться к непривязанной непривязанности не говорили...?   :Smilie:

----------


## Мих

> Пустяк м. пустяки мн. пустяковина, -вщина ж. пустые
> слова, дела; вздор, ничтожность, не стоящее внимания; ложь, враки. Охота
> тебе заниматься пустяками! От безделья рад и пустякам. Не верь, все это
> пустое, пустяки, пустяковина. Пустячное, пустяковое дело, ничтожное.
> Полно тебе пустячить, пустячничать,


Класс, спасибо  :Smilie: 
Все чувственно воспринимаемое - пустяки, а пустяки есть чувственно воспринимаемое....  :Smilie:

----------


## Еремей

Пустотность - атрибут мира форм. Любители поспорить на разных форумах - обитатели мира форм. Для них естественно обсуждать пустотность, а не пустоту.

----------


## Карма Палджор

К слову пришлось. Такое разделение терминов скорее пошло не из санскрита, а из тибетского.
  stong pa - обычно переводят как пустоту
  а stong pa nyid - как пустотность. 
  Слова то может быть и разные, но по сути одно.
  кстати говоря, втоое можно еще переводить и как фразу "сама пустота".
   Можно сказать что с точки зрения тибетского языка эти слова являются синонимами.

----------


## Еремей

Тема эта - от Спокойного. Для него характерен стиль мира форм. Пустотность пузырей. Пустота, которая пишется с большой буквы, это, скорее, пустота зеркала.

----------


## Спокойный

Еремей смотрит на пузыри, как на формы.  :Smilie:  Видит, как они надуваются, но не видит, как лопаются.  :Smilie:

----------


## Еремей

Вы проницательны. Но проницательность - не заслуга, скорее - следствие кармических долгов.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> http://www.booksite.ru/fulltext/dal/dall/01/1416.htm
> 
> А не посмотреть ли значения этих слов у Даля?
> 
> Вот какая интересная картина получается...


Да, со словом ПУСТОТА в Русском языке связаны в основном неблагие качества.
И тот, кто использует слово ПУСТОТА  в общении с далекими от Буддизма людьми несознательно провоцирует их на негатив:
"чтоб тебе пусто было!"

Но можно зайти и с другой стороны - ассоциативной...

Если Иисус - это Нирманакая, а Дух Святой - Самбхогакая, то автоматически получаем, что Бог-Отец это Православная Дхармакая.

"Дхармакая! испускаю Дух свой в руки твои!"
 :Wink: 

А если учесть что созерцание собственного НИЧТОжества - самая  распространенная Православная практика, то НИЧТО и будет Православной Шуньятой.

Ничто - это нечто.
 :Wink: 

Аналогично, если Нирманакая это проЯВленное (ЯВЬ), а Самбхогакая это НеЯвное (НАВЬ), то получается что Правь это Языческая Дхармакая.

А ПРАВьДАй - это языческая просьба даровать учение о пустоте.
 :Wink: 

Кстати, может ли кто перевести на санскрит эту группу слов:
Правда, Кривда, Ложь, Истина, ничто?

===
Кстати, если полезть за НИЧТО в словарь Даля:

НИЧТО местоим.   отриц.   для   предметов   неживых,  неодушевленных,
безличных,  как никто для личных;  никакая вещь,  никоторый предмет,  ни
одно дело.  

Ему все ничего;  ему все нипочем.  

Ничего-то  у нас и дома много.

Ничего-то и у нас припасено.  

Дожили до того,  что не осталось ничего. 

В одном  кармане пусто,  в другом нет ничего.  

У одного ничего,  у другого совсем чисто.  

Ничто его не тешит,  ничего он не желает,  ничему  не  верит,  ничем  не
дорожит, ни о чем не заботится. 

Предлог вставляется: 

я остался ни с чем, ни при чем.  

Обращать в ничто,  ничтожить,  уничтожать  что-либо.  

Ничтожество ср.  небытие,  состоянье уничтоженного,   обращенного   в   ничто,   или   не   существующего;

Этот  человек в ничтожестве своем зазнался.  

Ничего,  род. пад. ничто, обратилось в нареч. пусть, нетронь,
не мешает;  сойдет с рук,  порядочно, сносно, годно; авось пройдет и пр.

Каково торговали?  "Ничего".  Он  ведет  себя  ничего.  Лошадь  негодна!
"Ничего,  живет".  Ничем  ничего  нет:  

А ВОТ И НАСТОЯЩИЕ ШУНЬЕВЫЕ ПЕРЛЫ:

Из ничего  один  только  Бог  свет  создал!

Худо жить тому, у кого ничего нет в дому.

Все существеное перейдет  в  ничтожество.

НИЧЕГО ЗВУЧАТ?
 :Wink:

----------


## Бхусуку

> К слову пришлось. Такое разделение терминов скорее пошло не из санскрита, а из тибетского.
>   stong pa - обычно переводят как пустоту
>   а stong pa nyid - как пустотность. 
>   Слова то может быть и разные, но по сути одно.
>   кстати говоря, втоое можно еще переводить и как фразу "сама пустота".
>    Можно сказать что с точки зрения тибетского языка эти слова являются синонимами.


Думаю, что так оно и есть. Но как это объяснить тем, кто переводит?...  :Confused:   Впрочем, а зачем им что-то объяснять? Тот, кто понимает, тот и сам поймёт

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, 

Уж, если на то пошло, stong pa - это шунья, т.е. может быть и существительным и прилагательным, а stong pa nyid - шуньята или пустота. И никаких пустотностей.

Бхусуку, а вы сами что-то переводите? Или предпочитаете привносить некий деструктивный элемент в ряды тех, кто что-то делает.

----------


## Ондрий

> А может *пользоваться термином Шуньята*? От того, что используется слово русского языка - Пустота\пустотность - понятнее не становится. Эдак можно поискать еще и в старославянском...
> 
> Несомненный плюс - отсутствие корреляций и ассоциаций в родном языке.
> 
> Заимствование слов - это процесс, показывающий, что язык не умер. Этот процесс идет постоянно.
> 
> Признайтесь, что странно слышать: Добрые-Глаза; Алмаз-в-Руке... Мы же не переводим имена учителей.


Ну да... А чего тогда тибетцы перевели на тиб. вообще все что только можно??? С одной стороны правильно, а с другой... накладываются ассоциации родного языка. Для "иностранцев" я думаю лучшим вариантом будет санскритская и/или тибетская запись терминов и имен собственных безо всякого перевода.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Приветствую, 
> 
> Уж, если на то пошло, stong pa - это шунья, т.е. может быть и существительным и прилагательным, а stong pa nyid - шуньята или пустота. И никаких пустотностей.
> 
> Бхусуку, а вы сами что-то переводите? Или предпочитаете привносить некий деструктивный элемент в ряды тех, кто что-то делает.


Русский язык для меня родной. И питаю к нему трепетное уважение и благоговение. И поэтому считаю, что нужно в таких сложных вещах, как перевод, понимать, что переводишь. Поэтому, если бы переводы были бы бесплатными, претензий к переводчикам не было бы никаких. Но за заплаченные деньги за книгу я хочу всегда получать адекватное заплаченному и на русском языке. Поэтому у меня всего лишь попытки сказать: "Алё! Вас читают! Вас покупают! У вас есть ошибки и неточности! И у Вас есть возможность их исправить!"
Идея понятна?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Когда рухнула Вавилонская башня и люди заговорили на разных языках - этому была веская причина.
Понимание возникает в момент согласованности намерений.
А в случае с переводами имеем Лебедя, Рака и Щуку - Намерения учителя, тянущего компанию в царствие небесное, Намерения ученика пятиться назад от такого альтруистичного устремления учителя и намерение переводчика затянуть компанию в концептуальную речь(ку). 

В дополнение к этому противоРЕЧию в намерениях, непросветленные Щуки и акулы пера, как и все властители умов, хотят создать свое эксклюзивное, общее для всех переводчиков кармическое видение, а потом этим, растиражированным кулаком внедрить его в общее кармическое видение людей.
Один Чапаев и Пустота чего стоит...  :Wink: 

В заимствовании новых слов и использовании старых в ином значении есть определенное приемущество - это позволяет довольно легко в Вавилонском столпотворении организовать СВОЮ группу людей, не подвергаясь нападкам со стороны других групп... 
Но минус в том, что возведенный барьер ограничивает созданную группу.

Ведь стоит только назвать "Природу Ума" "Царствием Небесным" (очень рекомендую переводчикам посмотреть толкование НЕБА в словаре Даля) и тут же можно схлопотать от батюшек за увод паствы...
 :Wink:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Идея понятна. Понятно и другое - ни Маликова, ни Науменко, ни Берхин, ни Парибок в своих переводах хронически не употребляют эту затасканную пустотность. Почему? Потому что называть шуньяту пустотностью - безграмотно. 
Впрочем, вас никто не обязывает покупать книги этих переводчиков - покупайте книги тех, кто пишет "пустотность" или же переводите книги сами. 
Как поется в одной песне: "А если не нравится, как я излагаю, - купи себе у бога копирайт на русский язык".

----------


## Спокойный

Ещё раз отмечу, что, как выяснилось, мы имеем дело с разными понятиями.
Другой уже вопрос, что тибетская *концепция* Пустоты лично мне видится высосанной из пальца и не имеющей практического приложения (т.е. пустотной  :Smilie:  ).

----------


## До

Спокойный, да признай уже пустоту, сколько можно.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>тибетская концепция Пустоты ЛИЧНО МНЕ видится 
Дхарма для таких в двух словах - НИЧЕГО СЕБЕ!  :Wink:

----------


## Alert

> Другой уже вопрос, что тибетская концепция Пустоты лично мне видится высосанной из пальца и не имеющей практического приложения


Ну практическое то ее приложение Вы прекрасно знаете, не лукавьте. Кстати, а почему тибетская, разве Нагарджуна был тибетцем? Кувшин пуст, но молоко в нем хранится прекрасно.  :Smilie:  Пустота не отменяет функциональности. Пустота позволяет не привязываться к существованию (независимому) или к не-существованию. Пустота есть существование обусловленное, срединное.  И наоборот, обусловленное (пустое от самобытия) есть единственный способ существования. В рамках процесса существования. Существование как процесс рассматривается еще в раннем буддизме. Отсюда легко становится понятна пустота у Нагарджуны. Все оказывается взаимосвязано.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Ещё раз отмечу, что, как выяснилось, мы имеем дело с разными понятиями.
> Другой уже вопрос, что тибетская *концепция* Пустоты лично мне видится высосанной из пальца и не имеющей практического приложения (т.е. пустотной  ).


Это Ваши проблемы.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Идея понятна. Понятно и другое - ни Маликова, ни Науменко, ни Берхин, ни Парибок в своих переводах хронически не употребляют эту затасканную пустотность. Почему? Потому что называть шуньяту пустотностью - безграмотно. 
> Впрочем, вас никто не обязывает покупать книги этих переводчиков - покупайте книги тех, кто пишет "пустотность" или же переводите книги сами. 
> Как поется в одной песне: "А если не нравится, как я излагаю, - купи себе у бога копирайт на русский язык".


Похоже, Вы перенесли полемику из другого треда, где я позволил себе полюбопытствовать, почему переводчики ненавидят (так там было написано, увы) некоторые буквы русского алфавита. Конечно, я выбираю из двух зол меньшее и мирюсь, что мне приходится читать "ням" вместо "ньям" и "гялпо" или "гелпо" вместо "гьялпо" и пр.

Я нигде не писал, что мне "пустотность" нравится больше, чем "пустота". "Пустотность" - это качество, характеристика пустоты. "Пустота" - состояние, как есть. Поэтому для меня это "масло масляное" и "экономная экономка". Русский словарь Даля это подтверждает. 
Это из серии Дхармакайя, Дхармадхату и Дхармата. Это разные вещи или разные аспекты и характеристики одного и того же? То-то же! Так и с "пустотностью", которую Вы, похоже, тоже не выносите.

----------


## Alert

А какая в общем-то разница, пустота или пустотность? Главное, чтобы понятно было от чего пустота и в чем пустотность. Пустота от самобытия и пустотность как обусловленность. Я так понимаю.

----------


## Спокойный

> Пустота позволяет не привязываться к существованию (независимому) или к не-существованию.


Ха-ха.  :Smilie:  Alert, может, на бумаге, оно и так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный, да признай уже пустоту, сколько можно.


Ни за что.   :Wink:  "Пустотность", несущественность всего - легко.  :Smilie:  Признаю.  :Smilie: 
А признать существование некой Пустоты - да ни в жисть. НЕТ ЕЁ. Концепция "пустоты" это неутверждающее отрицание. Нельзя из "не то" делать нечто положительно существующее.
А как, собственно, концепция - да пускай будет, таких уже миллионы концепций человеческий разум напридумывал.

----------


## Спокойный

> А какая в общем-то разница, пустота или пустотность? Главное, чтобы понятно было от чего пустота и в чем пустотность. Пустота от самобытия и пустотность как обусловленность. Я так понимаю.


Alert, Вы, видимо, не в курсе, что в рамках тибетского буддизма разработаны целые философские пирамиды о том, что такое Пустота, и с чем её едят.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

Спокойный 

Это у Вас стеб или я чего-то непонимаю, хода Ваших мыслей?



> ...ПУСТОТА? Или следовало бы-таки употреблять имеющее, на мой взгляд, куда больше смысла слово пустотность?


Примените мой предыдущий пост к этому Вашему вопросу из заголовка темы.

----------


## Alert

> Ха-ха.  Alert, может, на бумаге, оно и так.


Давайте таки без ха-ха, как-то посерьезнее. В жириновском стиле я тоже умею разговаривать.

На бумаге или нет, это другой вопрос, котрый равно можно адресовать к любой религии. Понятно, что непосредственное восприятие пустоты отличается от понимания пустоты у Нагарджуны. Однако я думаю, что требование к каждому буддисту предъявить освобождение, ниббану или реализацию пустоты выходит за рамки данного форума.

Хорошее, четкое понимание пустоты плюс медитация - великая сила! Даже без реализации пустоты эту силу возможно почувствовать. Если конечно не просто постебываться.

----------


## Спокойный

> Спокойный 
> Это у Вас стеб или я чего-то непонимаю, хода Ваших мыслей?
> Примените мой предыдущий пост к этому Вашему вопросу из заголовка темы.


Alert, я понял, что этот Ваш пост:

\\\А какая в общем-то разница, пустота или пустотность? Главное, чтобы понятно было от чего пустота и в чем пустотность. Пустота от самобытия и пустотность как обусловленность. Я так понимаю.\\\

относился к первоначальному сообщению треда. И в рамках тхеравады и вопроса из заглавного сообщения треда - Вы, безусловно, правы.

Но. Снова возвращаем тред на круги своя.  :Smilie:  Как выяснилось, Пустота с большой буквы - это НЕ пустота от самобытия.  Это иная концепция, распространившаяся в тибетском буддизме, где, видимо, произошло перенесение на термин "пустота" иного понятия из тантры, и смешение их.

----------


## Спокойный

> Давайте таки без ха-ха, как-то посерьезнее. В жириновском стиле я тоже умею разговаривать.


 :Smilie: 



> На бумаге или нет, это другой вопрос, котрый равно можно адресовать к любой религии. Понятно, что непосредственное восприятие пустоты отличается от понимания пустоты у Нагарджуны. Однако я думаю, что требование к каждому буддисту предъявить освобождение, ниббану или реализацию пустоты выходит за рамки данного форума.


Категорически не согласен. Как может буддист быть в отрыве от буддизма, да ещё, вдобавок, и от самого себя? То-есть, что, на уме одно, на языке другое, а в делах третье?  



> Хорошее, четкое понимание пустоты плюс медитация - великая сила! Даже без реализации пустоты эту силу возможно почувствовать. Если конечно не просто постебываться.


Любое чёткое понимание, абсолютно чего угодно обладает таким эффектом.
Как людовед-любитель Вам говорю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alert

> Как может буддист быть в отрыве от буддизма, да ещё, вдобавок, и от самого себя?


Вы таки прямо рветесь ревизовать буддизм начисто. Только Будда и буддист. Куда же вы относите тех, кто идет путем, указанным Буддой?



> Любое чёткое понимание, абсолютно чего угодно обладает таким эффектом.


Очень хорошо. Представьте теперь, какой эффект даст четкое понимание пустоты плюс медитация? Представьте себе, в Гелуг это дает непосредственное, прямое видение пустоты "Я" и явлений, т.е. освобождение. Ревизия школы Гелуг опять-таки выходит за рамки форума.

----------


## Alert

> иная концепция, распространившаяся в тибетском буддизме, где, видимо, произошло перенесение на термин "пустота" иного понятия из тантры, и смешение их.


А где конкретно это произошло? Покажите пожалуйста, непонятно о чем Вы. Думается и рамки тхеравады здесь ни при чем, я говорил с т.з. ТБ.

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы таки прямо рветесь ревизовать буддизм начисто.


 :Smilie:  Есть два буддизма.  :Smilie:  Тот, что на бумаге. И тот, что в головах. Первый какой уже есть, такой и есть, что его ревизовать. А вот второй занятная штука…



> Только Будда и буддист. Куда же вы относите тех, кто идет путем, указанным Буддой?


Моё мнение, скорее всего, покажется Вам специфическим.  :Smilie:  Я лично вижу, что никто никуда не идёт. Всё «движение» происходит в умах. Но именно это и главное, и именно это и называется движением.  :Smilie: 



> Очень хорошо. Представьте теперь, какой эффект даст четкое понимание пустоты плюс медитация? Представьте себе, в Гелуг это дает непосредственное, прямое видение пустоты "Я" и явлений, т.е. освобождение. Ревизия школы Гелуг опять-таки выходит за рамки форума.


Вот, то-то и оно, Alert. Вы меня просите представить. Отсылаете в будущее время. А я о здесь и сейчас говорю.



> иная концепция, распространившаяся в тибетском буддизме, где, видимо, произошло перенесение на термин "пустота" иного понятия из тантры, и смешение их. 	
> 
> А где конкретно это произошло? Покажите пожалуйста, непонятно о чем Вы. Думается и рамки тхеравады здесь ни при чем, я говорил с т.з. ТБ.


Alert, чуть выше в этом треде Вы написали примечательную фразу. «Реализовать пустоту». Комментарии излишни…

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> тачто примерив о как а
> получим пустата
> тата тата тата
> загдоздка лля ума


Но не для армянского ума...
 :Wink:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вот сейчас снова наткнулся в одном из тредов на слово Пустота. И снова с заглавной буквы. И снова резануло оно мне глаз. Так всё-таки, господа, корректно ли переводить слово шуньята словом ПУСТОТА? Или следовало бы-таки употреблять имеющее, на мой взгляд, куда больше смысла слово пустотность?
> Некая standalone Пустота. Сама по себе. Которая, дескать, природа, мать наша.
> Или же пустотность, как свойство всех явлений?


Уважаемый Спокойный!

Конечно же Пустота, так как в данном случае Пустота исследуется как некий феномен (объект, событие, "природа мать наша" и.т.д.), а она не является исключением и как и любой феномен пуста, либо если Вам так угодно пустотна, таким образом "Пустота пуста т.к. она пустотна " 
К сожалению очень поздно подключаюсь к обсуждению, как и в случае с обсуждением темы "религия - опиум", очень прошу любого выразите пожалуста свое отношение к тому что сказано выше.

----------


## Dee Mon

Тоже поздно увидел эту тему.
В английском есть два слова - void и voidness, которые вполне можно перевести как пустота и пустотность. Недавно я переводил с английского одну лекцию А. Берзина, и он там (как и в других лекциях) использовал именно слово voidness.  Учитывая, что он много лет изучал эту тему, я думаю, у него были причины использовать именно это слово.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Поздно заметил тему, прочёл только до половины, так что прошу прощения, если повторю чью-нибудь мысль.

Вот лама Оле Нидал, например, предпочитает использовать слово "пространство". Опять-таки, из сферы абстрактной лексики. А что, если пойти другим путём и взять некнижное, живое, замечательное слово: "*простор*"?

----------


## Dee Mon

Боюсь, эти два слова во много раз дальше от смысла обсуждаемого термина.

----------


## Odd Li

Простите, а зачем, вообще-то, нужно открывать Америку?
Для меня эти термины равнозначны. Правда, я не пребываю в том, на что они указывают, так что моя точка зрения не важна...   :Smilie:  

Вот еще, нашел:
O Sariputra, this phenomenal world (or form) is emptiness, and emptiness is trulu the phenomenal world. Emptiness is not differint from the phenomenal world, the phenomenal world is not different from emptiness. What is the phenomenal world that is emptiness, what is emptiness that is the phenomenal world.

----------


## Карма Палджор

А вот и нет. Всё нормально. Согласно одному из текстов Асанги (одному из пяти трактатов), одним из синонимов пустоты может быть просранство дхармадхату. Извиняюсь, что не отметил цитату. Это ответ не на предыдущее письмо, а на то, где сказано про ламу Оле.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Простите, а зачем, вообще-то, нужно открывать Америку?
> Для меня эти термины равнозначны. Правда, я не пребываю в том, на что они указывают, так что моя точка зрения не важна...   
> 
> Вот еще, нашел:
> O Sariputra, this phenomenal world (or form) is emptiness, and emptiness is trulu the phenomenal world. Emptiness is not differint from the phenomenal world, the phenomenal world is not different from emptiness. What is the phenomenal world that is emptiness, what is emptiness that is the phenomenal world.


 Уважаемый Бомбу!

Думаю не корректно сравнивать Пустоту с Америкой. Америка действительно открыта, а вот Пустоту еще открывать и открывать. В случае с Америкой в свое время было известно направление и в последствии определен предмет "Америка", а вот в случае с Пустотой мы обсуждаем только направление.
Пустота и пустотность это не одно и тоже и вот почему, пустотность это характеристика любого феномена, а Пустота это один из феноменов  находящийся в ряду феноменов, согласитесь что характеристика феномена и сам феномен это не одно и тоже.  Пустотность - причина, а Пустота - следствие вытекающее из этой причины, кторое в свою очередь является причиной для пустотности всех феноменов.
Приравнивать их на этом основании это все равно что сказать, что "леденцы" и "Трюфели" это одно и то же только на том основании что и то и другое конфеты

----------


## Пилигрим

> Боюсь, эти два слова во много раз дальше от смысла обсуждаемого термина.


 Уважаемый Dee Mon!

Совершенно с Вами согласен. 
Благодарю Вас и всех откликнувшися. Когда увидел что нашлись люди готовые откликнутся на мое сообщение, так обрадовался, что Ум пришел в невероятно возбужденное состоятие, пришлось брать тайм аут для успокоения, простите если мне это не совсем удалось, но больше молчать не могу. Еще раз всем огромное спасибо.

----------


## kirava

Пустотность - причина, а Пустота - следствие вытекающее из этой причины, кторое в свою очередь является причиной для пустотности всех феноменов.
---------------------------
А как вы это переведёте на санскрит? Пустотность и пустота, раз они разные? Шуньнята возникает из шуньи из которое возникают феномены?  Вообще всегда переводилось слово "шунья" - пустота, а "та" это на конце добавляют, я вообще слышал, чтобы слово красиво звучало.

Cologne Digital Sanskrit Lexicon:

Entry		zUnyatA (Шуньята)
Meaning		f. emptiness , loneliness , desolateness R. VarBr2. &c. (cf. %{a-zUnyatA}) ; absence of mind , distraction Sus3r. Sarvad. ; vacancy (of gaze) Dhu1rtas. ; (ifc.) absence or want of Ca1n2. Kum. ; nothingness , non-existence , non-reality , illusory nature (of all worldly phenomena) S3is3. Sarvad. %{-samApti} f. N. of wk.

В русско-англ словарях перевод слова "пустотность" : vacuum, hollowness и вообще это термин где то в строительтсве что ли употребляется. Во всех словарях emptiness=пустота.

----------


## Пилигрим

От Ивана.
А как вы это переведёте на санскрит? Пустотность и пустота, раз они разные? Шуньнята возникает из шуньи из которое возникают феномены?  Вообще всегда переводилось слово "шунья" - пустота, а "та" это на конце добавляют, я вообще слышал, чтобы слово красиво звучало.
В русско-англ словарях перевод слова "пустотность" : vacuum, hollowness и вообще это термин где то в строительтсве что ли употребляется. Во всех словарях emptiness=пустота.[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Иван!

Признаюсь откровенно: "Не знаю санкрита и вообще в лингвистике не силен", о чем очень сожалею.  Когда  впервые наткнулся на эту тему и перечитывал все сообщения  создалось впечатление, что  те кто учасвует в обсуждении не освободились от первого типа "самости" и я тоже в их числе, прошу простить великодушно если кого обидил. Попробую объяснить. Существует некий феномен, которому в каждом отдельно взятом уме соответствует определенный концепт, концепт опять же в каждом отдельном уме обозначен определенным звуком и этот звук  опять же в каждом отдельном уме имеет свой рисунок, в данном случае "Пустота". Все рассуждения, в нашем случае, по сути ведутся о том соответствует ли этот рисунок самому феномену. Думаю что это методологическая ошибка которая приводит нас к неверному выводу что рисунок и есть сам феномен, а это первый тип "самости", если же я не прав вследствии того что я не разобрался, то тогда не вижу предмета для диспута .
Теперь по поводу перевода в словаре думаю что все верно, так как в данном случае речь идет о "Пустотности" как о феномене. Пока не объясняю свою позицию и так получилось очень длинно боюсь никто не будет читать.

----------


## Odd Li

"...Кому важны слова, кому важнее голова..."

----------


## Пилигрим

> "...Кому важны слова, кому важнее голова..."


О как Учитель прав! Гордыня стоящаяя в ряду коренных омрачений
- самое изворотливое, а значит самое живучее. Практикующий отказывающийся от исследования теории на том основании, что он постиг основы практики - заблуждается в практике.

----------


## kirava

>Существует некий феномен, которому в каждом отдельно взятом уме соответствует >определенный концепт

Но это не буддийское воззрение. Феноменов в не ума нет, концепции и есть феномены. Это и называют пустотой, потому что все явления подобны сноведениям. Нет нужды изобретать велосипед или придумывать пустоту, без Учителя Учение не понять, поэтому важно встретиться в Учителем, даже если это путь сутр.

----------


## Odd Li

> Сообщение от *Пилигрим*
> О как Учитель прав! Гордыня стоящаяя в ряду коренных омрачений
> - самое изворотливое, а значит самое живучее. Практикующий отказывающийся от исследования теории на том основании, что он постиг основы практики - заблуждается в практике.


Если вы это про меня, то потрудитесь, пожалуйста, пояснить и обосновать:
1) где проявилась моя гордыня;
2) где проявилась моя изворотливость;
3) где проявился мой отказ от исследования теории;
4) где проявилась моя уверенность в постижении основ практики.
Буду очень признателен, если вы приведете все мои высказывания, где видны вышеизложенные пороки.
(Чтобы не засорять форум, лучше сделать это персональным сообщением.)

----------


## Dee Mon

> _>Существует некий феномен, которому в каждом отдельно взятом уме соответствует >определенный концепт_
> 
> Но это не буддийское воззрение. Феноменов вне ума нет, концепции и есть феномены.


Хм. А Вы не забыли о том, что есть по меньшей мере 4 школы мысли в буддизме? Описанное выше похоже на саутрантику - одну из хинаянских философских школ. Ваше же заявление похоже на читтаматру, одну из махаянских школ. Обе они буддийские.




> Это и называют пустотой, потому что все явления подобны сноведениям.


Не стоит быть столь категоричным. Некоторые школы с Вашим определением не согласятся, я полагаю.

----------


## kirava

>Не стоит быть столь категоричным. Некоторые школы с Вашим определением не >согласятся, я полагаю.

Так сказал Будда и привел несколько примеров иллюзорности.

----------


## Мих

Зря я голосовал и писал в этом трэде. Глупо это.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если вы это про меня, то потрудитесь, пожалуйста, пояснить и обосновать:
> 1) где проявилась моя гордыня;
> 2) где проявилась моя изворотливость;
> 3) где проявился мой отказ от исследования теории;
> 4) где проявилась моя уверенность в постижении основ практики.
> Буду очень признателен, если вы приведете все мои высказывания, где видны вышеизложенные пороки.
> (Чтобы не засорять форум, лучше сделать это персональным сообщением.)


Уважаемый Бомбу!

Это не про Вас, а про меня. Тперь попробую  пояснить. Если исходить из того что наше внешнее окружение отражает наше внутреннее состояние то в нашем диалоге Вы являетесь зеркалом отражающим меня, так как размышляя концептуально, невозможно рассуждать о ком то или чем то вне концептуального набора собвственного Ума. Теперь о Гордыне, ведь прекрасно знал что реакция на послание будет такой. Так зачем же посылал? А потому что гордыня гордыня будь она неладна, Учитель прав - как же она изворотлива. Простите пожалуйста будьте так великодушны.

----------


## Odd Li

Пилигрим, я и не думал на вас сердиться. Просто хотел понять, что натолкнуло вас на такие рассуждения внутри вашего концептуального набора.

----------


## Dee Mon

>_ Так сказал Будда и привел несколько примеров иллюзорности._

Верно. Но он много всего говорил, из чего выросло как минимум 4 индийские (философские) школы - вайбхашика, саутрантика, читтаматра и мадхъямака - и 4 тибетские - нингма, сакья, кагью и гелуг. И каждая из тибетских по-своему трактует каждую из индийских. Получается 16 отличающихся моделей, философий. Принимать какую-то одну из них за общебуддийское воззрение, а остальные объявлять небуддийскими или неверными - большая ошибка.

----------


## kirava

>Принимать какую-то одну из них за общебуддийское воззрение
А я никому её не навязываю, я лишь повторяю слова Учителей, все тибетские Ринпоче и Ламы учат о пустоте, никто из них не учит, что мир существует вне нашего ума.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Но это не буддийское воззрение. Феноменов в не ума нет, концепции и есть феномены. Это и называют пустотой, потому что все явления подобны сноведениям. Нет нужды изобретать велосипед или придумывать пустоту, без Учителя Учение не понять, поэтому важно встретиться в Учителем, даже если это путь сутр.


Уважаемый Иван!

Очень рад встретится с Вами вновь. 
1. Мне просто интересно, дествительно заметно что прямого посвящения я не получал?
2. Теперь о другом сказанным Вам, с Ващего разрешения предлагаю Вам эксперемент: Сядьте перед столом, закройте глаза, выгонитете все мысли из головы и резко ударьте рукой по столу. Постарайтесь объяснить что с Вами произошло с точки зрения сказанного Вами.

----------


## Dee Mon

> _все тибетские Ринпоче и Ламы учат о пустоте_

Верно, но определяют ее многие не так, как Вы.
Согласитесь, несуществование явлений вне ума и остутствие у них самобытия - это не одно и то же.

----------


## Dee Mon

> предлагаю Вам эксперемент: Сядьте перед столом, закройте глаза, выгонитете все мысли из головы и резко ударьте рукой по столу. Постарайтесь объяснить что с Вами произошло с точки зрения сказанного Вами.


Если это доказывает существование стола вне ума, то и все, что Вам снится, точно так же должно существовать вне ума. Вы же можете хлопнуть во сне по столу, который Вам снится.

----------


## kirava

>'есуществование явлений вне ума и остутствие у них самобытия - это не одно и то же
Если ум - это зеркало, а явления отражения, то отражений нет вне зеркала и они не веществены.
 А ещё Оле то же всегда говорит про океан и волны, кто нить видел волны вне океана, моря, реки и т.д.? За их пределами нет волн.

----------


## kirava

> Уважаемый Иван!
> 
> Очень рад встретится с Вами вновь. 
> 1. Мне просто интересно, дествительно заметно что прямого посвящения я не получал?
> 2. Теперь о другом сказанным Вам, с Ващего разрешения предлагаю Вам эксперемент: Сядьте перед столом, закройте глаза, выгонитете все мысли из головы и резко ударьте рукой по столу. Постарайтесь объяснить что с Вами произошло с точки зрения сказанного Вами.


1.Да заметно  :Smilie:  Но его можно всегда получить и практиковать в сангхе, вы ж из Архангкельска? Я во всяком случае от сюда.

2. Бесполезные не буддийские практики избегаю, так надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

> _Если ум - это зеркало, а явления отражения, то отражений нет вне зеркала и они не веществены._

А если ум - это не зеркало?  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

>А если ум - это не зеркало?

Ну если это бутылка в океане, тогда есть океан вне бутылки...

----------


## Пилигрим

> Если это доказывает существование стола вне ума, то и все, что Вам снится, точно так же должно существовать вне ума. Вы же можете хлопнуть во сне по столу, который Вам снится.



Уважаемый Dee Mon! 

Предлагая эксперемент, предполагал обсудить следующее:  в результате проведенного эксперемента руке будет больно, то о чем говорите Вы безусловно может быть, за исключением одной маленькой детали в Вашем случае руке больно не будет. Феномен это конечно - "кунтанг" но если нечто - феномен то это не обязательно "кунтанг". Например в нашем эксперементе, стол как феномен вообще - конечно "не существующий кунтанг", но феномен конкретный стол за которым Вы сейчас сидите - "шенванг". В этом, в том числе, разница между воззрениями Читаматры и Мдхаямики. Причем эта разница настолько тонка что, часто не замечаема. Совсем не уверен в том, что и мною все понято до конца, поэтому сердечно благодарю Вас за то что Вы согласились обсудить эту тему.

----------


## Dee Mon

Почему не будет больно? Я думаю, во сне мы можем ощутить боль от удара о приснившийся стол. 

Вопрос: о какой интерпретации читтаматры идет речь? Полагает ли она существование шенванга вне ума?

----------


## Dee Mon

2Пилигрим 
Позволю себе привести пару цитат из текста KIBI на тему "Украшения Мадхъямаки" Шантаракшиты.

О том, каким образом мы почувствуем стол, существует ли он вне ума:



> ...взгляд Читтаматры заключается в том, что: _Объекты и субъекты, то что воспринимается и воспринимаемый ум, не две различные вещи, но только ум._
>  <...>
>  Камалашила объясняет эти строки очень ясно в своем комментарии. Сначала он говорит, что когда привычные тенденции созревают, они имеют потенциал побуждать восприятие. Они вызывают определенные переживания в уме, это вызывает способность ума переживать некий объект, тогда как пока эти тенденции не созрели, или не активны, они не создают переживания в уме.
>  Камалашила так же объясняет строку, говорящую, что реальность на самом деле не влечет за собой что-то переживаемое и кого-то переживающего. А они как отдельные сущности. Это означает, что хотя мир явлений проявляется, хотя внешние объекты кажутся существующими, и мы воспринимаем их, реальность не влечет отдельных сущностей чего-то, что переживается, и кого-то переживающего. Есть только ум, и этот ум пуст относительно двойственности разделения на объект и субъект.
>  <...>
>  Затем можно было бы спросить, возникает ли воспринимающий ум в результате  проявлений. Является ли это подобным тому, что проявления как причина, которая в результате дает возникновение воспринимающего ума.
>  Это не так. Потому что для того, что бы произошло восприятие, объект и воспринимающий ум должны присутствовать одновременно, поэтому нельзя представить их как существующие в причинном отношении, где проявления заставляют ум возникать.
>  Читтаматра говорит, что нельзя так же объяснить процесс восприятия, как синхронную встречу объекта, чувственной способности и сознания, воспринимающий ум. Неправильно объяснять восприятие таким образом, потому что если эти три элемента присутствуют в одно и то же время, это повлекло бы логический недостаток. Пришлось бы утверждать, что чувственная способность, которая является способностью глаза, так же может воспринимать объект.
>  Далее можно спросить, является ли процесс восприятия функционирующим посредством ментального образа, существует ли внешний объект, который производит то, что воспринимается умом?
> ...


На тему шенванга и кунтага:



> Также Читтаматра объясняет три аспекта определяющих характеристик объекта знания, которые известны как 1) Выражающий аспект 2) Зависимый аспект 3) Совершенно существующий аспект. 
> Если взглянуть на зависимый аспект вещей, тогда возможно различить два их различных аспекта. Один - это зависимый аспект условий, а именно то, что вещи возникают как взаимозависимые проявления, они возникают в зависимости от условий или причин, которыми являются привычные тенденции. Второе - это когда нечто проявляется, тогда это существует только относительно, это не существует совершенно, - либо мы рассматриваем затемненное, либо очищенное состояние ума, они являются выражениями, которые существуют только относительно чего-то еще. Так же в смысле существования, есть просто зависимое или относительное существование, но нет абсолютного существования. И это является другим аспектом зависимого аспекта вещей.
> 
> И здесь можно удивиться, как тогда вещи могут проявляться при таком зависимом аспекте, если они совсем не существуют сами по себе. Они должны быть представлены так или иначе, поскольку мы как-то воспринимаем феномены или проявления.
>  Это иллюстрируется посредством Восьми Аналогий. Аналогии иллюстрируют, как вещи проявляются при зависимом возникновении.
> 1) Аналогия магической иллюзии. <...>
> 2) Мираж. <...>
> 3) Сон. <...>
> 4) Аналогия с оптической иллюзией. <...>
> ...


Т.е., как я понимаю, шенванг - это не   взаимозависимое существование объектов вне ума, а один из аспектов проявления объектов в уме.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Почему не будет больно? Я думаю, во сне мы можем ощутить боль от удара о приснившийся стол. 
> 
> Вопрос: о какой интерпретации читтаматры идет речь? Полагает ли она существование шенванга вне ума?


Уважаемый Dee Mon!

Признаю что своим вопросом о "шенванге" Вы засунули меня так глубоко, так сильно озадачили, что мне потребуется значительно больше времени на то что бы разобраться и ответить, чем принято в обычном диалоге. Уровень моей подготовки не столь высок, поэтому умоляю дайте мне это время, не уходите и не думайте что я просто ушел по английски.

----------


## Пилигрим

> 2Пилигрим 
> Позволю себе привести пару цитат из текста KIBI на тему "Украшения Мадхъямаки" Шантаракшиты.
> 
> О том, каким образом мы почувствуем стол, существует ли он вне ума:
> 
> 
> На тему шенванга и кунтага:
> 
> 
> Т.е., как я понимаю, шенванг - это не   взаимозависимое существование объектов вне ума, а один из аспектов проявления объектов в уме.


Уважаемый Dee Mon!

Скорее всего Вы правы. Прошу Вас учесть что некоторая неопределенность в моем ответе это исключительно МОЯ неопределенность, и вот что не дает мне покоя. Если  согласится с тем что все феномены не более чем умопостроения тогда создается впечатление что ничего нет, а это противоречит бытовой достоверности, а одним из критериев достоверности основы шенванга является ее непротиворечие бытовой достоверности. Дествительно на концептуальном уровне наблюдать (видеть,слышать, обсуждать и.т.п.) феномены кроме как концепции мы не можем, однако считать на этом основании, что ничего нет, помоему это нигелизм и это же выводит в абсолют не ПУСТОТУ, а УМ, который по моему разумению на сегодняшний день, сам пуст. Что же в итоге? У меня итог пока таков, илюзорность феноменов не означает их отсутствие, а означает нашу неспособность воспринимать их такими как они есть. Прошу прощения за неопределенность, просто молчание  далее становится  неприличным.

----------


## Dee Mon

Вы воспроизвели одно из основных возражений мадхъямаки к читтаматре, оно вполне резонно. У читтаматринов был свой ответ, но, думаю, нет смысла в этой теме пускаться в более подробное изучение этого спора. Все буддийские философские школы построены, опираясь на медитативный опыт, и служат лишь искусным средством для обретения учениками нужного опыта.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вы воспроизвели одно из основных возражений мадхъямаки к читтаматре, оно вполне резонно. У читтаматринов был свой ответ, но, думаю, нет смысла в этой теме пускаться в более подробное изучение этого спора. Все буддийские философские школы построены, опираясь на медитативный опыт, и служат лишь искусным средством для обретения учениками нужного опыта.


Уважаемый Dee Mon!
Если бы Вы знали как я Вам благодарен! За то что Вы: не отмахнулись, были очень терпеливы, наглядно продемонстрировали насколько еще  поверхностны мои знания буддийской философии и тем самым придали новый импульс моим изысканиям,  вселили в меня энтузиазм. Продолжаю рыть не обременяя Вас и надеюсь на новые встречи на других темах. Еще раз огромное спасибо.

----------

